# The Valkyrie from pasture puff to diva - a journey.



## Golden Horse

This is the story of 2016, hopefully it will a long story....at the moment I have a horrible feeling it may be a short journal.

Here I sit, haven't ridden for 6 weeks, found out this week I have a chest infection, that explains the 3 weeks of coughing, so now wiped out by the antibiotics, Oh joy. Add to that my usual nerves, self doubt and winter blues this does not feel promising:icon_rolleyes:

Intros, for anyone who doesn't know us...

Me, older, nearly done with my 50's, rode a lot as a kid, young person and young adult, then stopped for a while. So adult re rider, who was doing well until my body and my confidence both took major damage in a fall in 2013. I have been carried back to (nearly) full confidence by a fantastic horse The Awesome Mr Gibbs, who is my rock, but sadly he does not do well at dressage, and he suffers from heaves and struggles at shows. 









last year I leased a great gelding to show, but he was sold just before the last show of the season, but he taught me a lot, a great step up from Gibbs.









Shortly after Troy left I was called to the barn to try out a mare they had there, she had been brought in for a trial, but not suitable for a school horse. My first instinct on seeing her was HECK NO, red headed, high headed, see the whites of her eyes mare, WHAT IS MY COACH THINKING? Then I rode her, and I think I was a little in love three strides in. So Fergie became mine, she is a 15 year old, Belgian x Morgan/QH. She is actually well broke, has lots of buttons installed, but has had two years off and isn't that keen on starting work again. Her main issue, she was ridden in draw reins, we think, by someone who did not understand how they work, so she was very over bent to start with.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1q5uAAZVjwY

After some work she is a lot better. Now to share a video that shows how far we have to go...no critique needed, I know where the holes are, and......this was my last ride of 2015 on her, the weather was bad, and for the first time she gave me real trouble, I couldn't get a lope transition out of her, she was rushing and threatening to buck through it, so my coach had called the guy riding her in the first video, to come ride her for me, she grabbed this pic as i was riding her waiting for him to come. For me quite a low point, I was tense, worried, and it shows, and she isn't that happy either, BUT actually I think she is going a lot better here than the first video, still quite the journey to make I know, but getting there.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MrVHDUEMXMY

Anyway, that is our start point, she was bought to be my Level 1 horse, but I think we will be starting with Basic and Intro, at least at the first show, then if we are ready we can move up during the year. 

I guess you have already noticed that I am a plus size rider, really don;t want to be, have been battling this all my adult life, and trying really hard now to get fitter and lighter for the up coming season, step 1, have got back down to pre Christmas weight....just got to keep it heading in the right direction

Fergie, The Valkyrie


----------



## tinyliny

she's very pretty.


----------



## elle1959

She *is* very pretty! I hope you can get from her what you need.


----------



## Golden Horse

*First ride of 2016*

Despite the fact that it was -31*C (-23.8*f) this morning, and the windchill made it feel like -40*C (that's the same on both scales) and the fact that I had a bad night with this cough, I was determined to go ride today.

Caught her up, fine, got her ready, no worries, took her into the arena to lunge her, and WHOA, who IS this firecracker.....NO WAY I'm setting my butt in that saddle today. 15 mins later she is listening, responding, and OK, maybe I can ride her. Had to wait for trainer to come in, rather than getting on and warming up on my own, but once up there it was FANTASTIC. 

We did all our work at the scary end of the arena, and she was pretty good. We just concentrated on getting a good walk and trot rhythm, and nice smooth transitions, and she was great. By letting her go, and having reins just a little longer she was far freer, only picked her up for the last few minutes. 

Yesterday after the break I was scared, despondent and wondering if we can do this. Today I'm feeling great!

She had her Chiro and massage after the ride, she did really well this time, was all sorts of worried last time, especially with the cranial sacral stuff, that totally freaked her first time, but she was so much better. She was tight in her shoulders, but good through her back and hips..onward and upward.


----------



## Golden Horse

19th Jan 2016, a game changing day.

Today was a group lesson, guess who was the example for good posting, light and rhythmical, even more shocking good hands!! 

I really don't know what switch has flipped, but it is like I can actually ride again, I mean REALLY ride, it is very exciting, and just a little worrying, just hoping that I can keep doing this.

The upside, well of course Fergie is benefiting, we are getting a nicer trot, far better rhythm, she is working over her back, it's all falling into place :loveshower:

If I could bottle this feeling and this standard I would...


----------



## Whinnie

I love the name "Valkyrie." She is beautiful and so are you! I hope this is a long journal.


----------



## Golden Horse

Whinnie said:


> I love the name "Valkyrie." She is beautiful and so are you! I hope this is a long journal.


Awww, thank you  


I promise not post every little thing, but I wish I had a picture of my face at my last lesson. Coach asked me to halt, and came up, I thought she was going to correct my hand position, but instead I found myself holding a dressage whip, I'm sure I looked like 










I have always thought of her as forward, because of her energy level, but actually I have to work at getting her forward, and even more at keeping her out, especially on the right rein. Add a dressage whip and I have a whole 'nother horse again, ask, tap, and WHOOHO, more energy, and I realise how much I have been nagging, also now I can get her in a better looking bend to the right.


----------



## Golden Horse

Typical of a journey, we went from the highs of couple of weeks ago, and have had a series of frustrating lessons. I am doing too much again, and have not been able to find that effortless roundness and bend...grrrr

Last two lessons to be honest have been a real struggle, two lessons ago, she was going OK, then had a minor melt down because everyone left the arena and she was left alone, we rode and awful lot of small circles that day.

Was really hoping that first ride of February was going to be "new month, new start" well it may have been, but not the way I hoped. See, the scared hopeless rider if two years ago, is buried in there, and today she surfaced, for no good reason. We were actually having a good ride, some really great moments where I could really feel her working nicely, then for some reason the lope work, well I just fell to bits, left rein went OK, right rein, NIGHTMARE, enough that I was >< that close to getting off and quitting. No idea what happened but this 'rider' was stiff, hunched, bouncing, just a nightmare. At one point she 'kind of' took off on me, and she took a swerve around a jump standard and I got unbalanced, coach said at that moment she had two choices: The dirty horse would step out away from you, and dump you. The good horse steps back in under you and saves you. Fergie is a GOOD horse.

It took a lot of persuading to get me to try again, but finished the session picking up the lope at K, and dropping to a trot at F, which we managed nicely, so called it good.

So instead of a great start to the month, it was a kind of bad day, that ended up OK. Once again we are onwards and upwards.

First show 45 days and counting!

Here she is post work out, cooling down and modelling her much too small cooler, and new stable boots!


----------



## Golden Horse

Today the potential Dressage Diva did her first ever tests...and we SUCKED









No I am not at all unhappy, the tests are brand new for this year, so only got sight of them last night, and rode them today. So it was new to horse, rider and trainer, and, well we wouldn't of got eliminated, but neither would we have scored well BUT in all three of them there were nice bits, just need to get more of them. 

Most of all, after the problems in the last lesson, I had my head right, well better anyway, so we did everything, including lope circles, and loping along the rail, with no issues. Biggest thing to take away from the day, "Ride the horse, not the test" yes heard it before, lots, but now it makes a lot more sense. Other thing :evil: well I trimmed the reins on the headstall Fergie is using, it was Gibbs show kit, and he was tripping over the reins, so I trimmed them up. Now when Fergie puts her head down for free walk, or stretchy trot I am running out of rein, so need to find another black pair, but longer, or dye a spare set I guess......That will teach me! Today the potential Dressage Diva did her first ever tests...and we SUCKED










No I am not at all unhappy, the tests are brand new for this year, so only got sight of them last night, and rode them today. So it was new to horse, rider and trainer, and, well we wouldn't of got eliminated, but neither would we have scored well BUT in all three of them there were nice bits, just need to get more of them. 



Most of all, after the problems in the last lesson, I had my head right, well better anyway, so we did everything, including lope circles, and loping along the rail, with no issues. Biggest thing to take away from the day, "Ride the horse, not the test" yes heard it before, lots, but now it makes a lot more sense. Other thing







well I trimmed the reins on the headstall Fergie is using, it was Gibbs show kit, and he was tripping over the reins, so I trimmed them up. Now when Fergie puts her head down for free walk, or stretchy trot I am running out of rein, so need to find another black pair, but longer, or dye a spare set I guess......That will teach me!

Today the potential Dressage Diva did her first ever tests...and we SUCKED










No I am not at all unhappy, the tests are brand new for this year, so only got sight of them last night, and rode them today. So it was new to horse, rider and trainer, and, well we wouldn't of got eliminated, but neither would we have scored well BUT in all three of them there were nice bits, just need to get more of them. 



Most of all, after the problems in the last lesson, I had my head right, well better anyway, so we did everything, including lope circles, and loping along the rail, with no issues. Biggest thing to take away from the day, "Ride the horse, not the test" yes heard it before, lots, but now it makes a lot more sense. Other thing







well I trimmed the reins on the headstall Fergie is using, it was Gibbs show kit, and he was tripping over the reins, so I trimmed them up. Now when Fergie puts her head down for free walk, or stretchy trot I am running out of rein, so need to find another black pair, but longer, or dye a spare set I guess......That will teach me!


----------



## tinyliny

good work! I haven't done any test for so long I don't know what I'd do, but I know it wouldn't be pretty. Is this an indoor heated arena? I wondered how you managed to get so much riding in where you live, which I know is very cold normally. 

we don't have such things as heated arenas. when they say heated, what temp does it get to?


----------



## Golden Horse

No heated arena, the stabling area attached is heated, but not the riding area. This winter has not been an issue, because winter has forgotten to arrive so far!

The coldest I've ridden in there was -30*c, but this winter there has only been one day that I have worn a coat to ride, most of the time a couple of layers, and my safety vest and I'm good to go.


ETA, not sure why everything posted twice there.....


----------



## tinyliny

people around here would faint if asked to do ANYTHING in those temps. we are such wimps here.


----------



## Golden Horse

If we want to show early in the season, we have to get out and do the work! There are days when PJ's and a hot chocolate in front of the fire sounds a lot more attractive.


----------



## Redcitylights

Hey Golden Horse. I think you posted everything twice  

You people acclimate or something. -30c with any sort of lung condition, good grief.

I know I am a ****** next to the kinds of training a good dressage rider does. I do hope y'all do better at your next test (isn't that what it is called?). I like to say "Sure I didn't get a score. But compared to other ways I haven't got a score, this is great." Good luck.


----------



## Redcitylights

Ohh neat. An auto-censor.


----------



## Golden Horse

Well things have been quiet for a while, to be honest I had a disaster of a lesson a couple of weeks ago, for no reason that I could think of at the time I had a melt down...not proud of it, but it happened. I quit, got off, but the good things A got on and rode her for me, and BOY does she look good under saddle, so much better. I did get on and ride again, but was very down, coming out of the blue, it was horrible.

Then I got ill, and have not been able to ride, so today was the first try to go again. First problem it is very windy, and I'm told all the horses have been messing about all day, so I was told to go free lunge her in the arena for a while. She was very up, started by scooting about all over the place, but in the end was free lunging around me just as if she was on the lunge. Tacked her up to ride, and coach suggested that we try ear puffs for her, MY what a difference, took her back into the arena, and after walking her around for a while she just stood, with her head down like a old cart horse taking a break. LOL at the end of the lesson when we took them out, she was back on high alert again, looks like we will be trying a quiet life for a while, wish I could afford this https://www.tacknrider.com/shop/equiline-soundless-ear-net-soundless-ears/ .

Anyway, the lesson part, well we rocked it, considering how bad it was before, and then being off sick, I was delighted at how we did, lots of walk and trot, giving her lots of rein, just trying to get a consistent bend, as coach says, when we get it, it is beautiful, then I lose contact and she inverts and it's ugly. This is the big difference between Troy and Gibbs and Fergie, the boys were kind of on a level, never outstanding, never bad, Fergie is either great or not, depending on me...what a responsibility. Again I have to work at doing less and more, lots of subtle communication, riding every step..

Now another thing, having thought about it, when things were going really well, when we got back from the UK, I was on a no junk food kick. When things really went down the pan, I was on a week off, so was eating both white flour and sugar, today, now sugar or white flour. I am seriously wondering if my diet affects my confidence, am going to monitor things as we go.

First show, 22 days and counting....


----------



## Golden Horse

Yesterday I drove an hour to the barn, warmed up for 20 mins, rode one test, lots of work needed, so said we would come back to it. Rode the next level test, and we both agreed just to stop there, she was amazing, I was good, it just seemed right to stop on a high! 


When we show the scores will be what they will be, just getting the feeling that I got in that second test, well that is what it is about...


----------



## Golden Horse

Well, I just have to remember that we learn more from difficult days, and yesterday was a doozy, The Red Head I think is testing me to see if I am worthy..


The scary end of the arena is at A, so "enter A working jog" is at the moment a work in progress, if it read "enter A counter bent, doing a crabbing sort of half pass, in some kind of gait resembling a jog" then we would be scoring high! Did it a couple of times, and it did improve. The whole test was kind of rough, as I balance "you're doing to much, leave her alone" with "RIDE HER"


The killer though...
C working jog
MXK change rein working jog
A down centre 

X halt salute...


OH dear...we had attitude, we had shan't, we had two minor spooks, and one MAJOR spook, and we rode that darn line many times, we rode 10m circles at K, but in the end we rode it half decently....then it took an hour to cool us both down..


BUT


She didn't scare me, the minor spooks I am used to, the major one was enough that I lost my stirrups but, stayed with her and rode her through it, and was able to give her heck for it. I THINK that is all she has, she is basically honest, so again stayed under me, when going the other way would have probably dumped me. I know that I have to be far more demanding when she is like that, but even less demanding when she is soft and giving.


When I was untacking her, I took out one ear puff, and then saw the other on the ground, not sure if it came out when I was taking her bridle off, or if she shook it out before we went out, if it was the latter it might explain why she was quite so ****y 



First show 18 days and counting...


----------



## gingerscout

see I read it..LOL.. your topic seems more interesting than mine, shes a good looking horse


----------



## Knave

I read it too.
Good luck on the upcoming show!


----------



## Golden Horse

Time for a new pic...

After our work out today, we were both sweating, but we made progress again I think.

Most exciting thing, we actually found a rib!!


----------



## Golden Horse

Wouldn't you know it, life and sickness got in the way and curtailed out prep work again, but progress has been made.

Last week I went to ride, even though I had been ill the day before, thought I was better, until I had Fergie caught and lunged ready to go, the I felt bad. Decided to try and ride, but couldn't get her to stand still at the block, I was ready to quit, but my trainer went all errrr insistent on me, and from a safe distance made me insist on Fergie standing still while I mounted. I managed to get on, and rode about 5 mins before I had to quit in a hurry and run for the bathroom! 

It was an important day, the realisation that I have allowed MY mounting issues, be an excuse to let her mess about at the block. So although I take longer than some people, and everything has to be right, it is NOT unreasonable for her to stand still and wait for me. So no more excuses, she will stand until I am ready, we have been working on it, and today she was fantastic.

The riding, well we have gone through some major lows, with me thinking that she is just to much for me, then logical brain kicks in and says what a great match she is. We have done some work trying to get her better at the 'scary end' of the arena, including working at the safe end, then resting the other end, bringing her in and out of the arena through the scary end, then taking her down there after she is untacked and feeding her, and I think it is helping, she is better, but not great.

Today we had a great lesson, I rode her 'lighter' and she appreciated it a lot, I still struggle balancing a light giving hand, with asking her more positively when she is being a pain.

4 days to first show, we MAY just live through it...


----------



## Tazzie

I think it's pretty natural on occasion to think your horse is too much for you. I know I went through it, and my friends have gone through it. Then you ride again on a good day and think "I've got this, what was I thinking?"

Good luck at your show! I'll be stalking to see how you do


----------



## Golden Horse

I was going to ride today, but in the end chose not too, we had to get her trimmed, and this mare who jumps at most noises stood like a rock, got her bridle path, ears, beard, legs and she loved it...much to my surprise. Maybe she is a Diva after all!

Then I went to lunge her, and she was so good, even managed to work nicely when I was stood at 'L' that is huge for her.

Positive ride yesterday, everything good today, sometimes you take the good.


----------



## Golden Horse

So show number one is over and 


well it was interesting, in lots of ways, and we survived!

Friday, haul in early, warm up, and she was better than I hoped, there was no allotted warm up times, so we just had to join the others and warm up in a crowd, she was 'up' but OK. Then it was hustle to the wash racks, get her bathed, found out that bathing is fine, but don't hang about, she gets bored, kind of a theme for the weekend. Get her nearly dry, then it is time to tack up and ride....OH dear, warming up in company is one thing, suddenly being in the ring on her own, NOT GOOD, she was anxious, she was calling to the other horses, we scored a 51.034, lots of comments about needing to relax, etc etc. I was happy though, I purposely did not ask to much of her, so thought the mark was fair. Next two tests were similar, she was tense but we worked through it, scored 52 on second one, but got a 53.60 for our Basic (training level) test, which I was pleased about.

Day two, she was very very 'up' in the morning, and had to make a decision if we should take her to the notoriously scary warm arena, or just walk her out to loosen up and then take a chance, which is what we did, didn't want to amp her up any more...well test one was errr interesting, after the final halt, walked down to the judges table, and she said "well that was intense" I had to agree, but what the heck, we survived. Basic B, Oh my, this was special, I decided that as I had lived through test 1, then I may as well just enjoy the ride, so set off with a big smile, asked more of her, and had a total blast I had so much fun, and we scored a 57.2, I was delighted, she was still tense, but gave me so many good moments, we just need to string them together, to get a decent test, it is all there, and when it's good it's amazing. I nearly cancelled the last test of the day, wanted to finish on a high, but decided what the heck, and it was an good ride, but didn't give me the same buzz as the one before, BUT scored a 59% I was simply delighted. 

I got to talk to the judge later, she was very nice, said she wished she could of scored us higher, but Fergie just was never consistent enough. She said what she liked, and I was happy with it. I have a video of the last test, and it is great to see that she never ducks behind the vertical any more, we now have to much head in the air, I can see why the draw reins went on, but we will get the happy medium in the end.


----------



## Tazzie

I'm glad you at least had fun, and that the judge liked her! Yay for not ducking behind the vertical!


----------



## Golden Horse

Tazzie said:


> I'm glad you at least had fun,


That was what the weekend is all about, just trying to have fun and see how she did.


----------



## Golden Horse

Sometimes it takes a while to sink in, but:

March 19th, 10:42 - 10:46 am...


I would just love to bottle the feeling of that 4 minutes, "smile while you ride" sums it up..


The most confident I have felt in ages, the most competent I have felt in ages....


4 minutes riding a dressage test that felt great, kind of reminds you why you ride. Didn't matter that I liked it far more than the judge, technically yes a lot to improve, but she doesn't know how much we have already improved 


This journey is so rewarding, and it continues...


----------



## Golden Horse

:rofl::rofl:

One of the girls posted a bunch of pics that she had snapped at the show last weekend, I was having a look through, got to this one and thought 'Mmmm nice horse" and carried on, then went hang on....went back a and had a look again..."Oh MY horse, so yes, nice horse"

Just starting to stretch down into her free walk


----------



## Foxtail Ranch

SUPER happy for you, Golden Horse! I have been following you for a year or two now and you have really gotten to a wonderful place. And Fergie seems to be a great new partner. AWESOME!


----------



## Golden Horse

OK, following the big scare of nearly killing my horse :shock: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/scariest-horse-experience-i-have-ever-693929/#post8891657 I didn't ride her until Monday, farrier was first thing, then I lunged her and thought she was still looking sore, my coach said I was looking for things that weren't there, so I got up and she went really well, did a lot of walking, and she was nice and free, walking in frame and stretching out when I let her go. I thought that she felt 'tight' in her trot, so did not do very much, was just glad to check her out and feel her going OK, slow and steady wins the game. I was just glad to be on her back, made me smile big time.


----------



## Golden Horse

Today was fun, spring is making a visit, so the roller door at the 'scary' end of the arena had been opened, Fergie was not happy with this change, I mean scary before and now it's DIFFERENT!!!:shock:

But we had a good ride had a real break through with our communication, I still need to work on asking clearly, I tend to give a few kind of 'hints' and then I get hard on her, but today in the end felt I had a better balance. I was experimenting with some stuff, like having a totally loose outside rein, asking for the bend with the inside, and just using leg and seat to stop her horrible habit of cutting in. It worked well, stopped my horrible habit of trying to pull her out. The whole exercise was useful.

Now I did struggle to get her working on the 'scary end' and of course it took coach to point out the blindingly obvious, that even though I try really hard NOT to be tense down there, I do get tense, then I relax when we are further away. It did get better, and when we had a good pass, I jumped off and called it good, then coach asked the trainer to jump on her, and he rode her down there for some while, and eventually she was going quite nicely...Which was good to see but frustrating as well.

Here she is having a look at said door, I think her expression says it all.


----------



## Golden Horse

Oh, I forgot to add:


After our ride I took her for a walk up the drive way and spent some time backing her down into the ditch, first couple of times she didn't like it when her hinds dropped down, but once I got her to step down nicely, she discovered that put her nose level with some fresh green shoots of grass growing on the bank. After that she was really keen on backing down, and getting a snack. I hope these lessons help her not to panic when her feet hit the ramp of the trailer, we'll see.


----------



## Knave

I finally caught back up. Congrats on your test! I was thinking when I was reading a few of your posts of this thing I saw on Pinterest that you might like. It says "courage is being the only one who knows how scared you are."


----------



## Allison Finch

In your first video, you rode her a lot better than that guy did! Just saying.....


----------



## Golden Horse

Allison Finch said:


> In your first video, you rode her a lot better than that guy did! Just saying.....


Awww thank you....There were a couple of months between the videos though, and the guy put some miles on her before I did much.


----------



## Golden Horse

Talking of videos I do have a poor cell phone video of one of our show tests, willing to pm the link if anyone wants to see.

In a way very disappointing, see so many faults that need correcting. On the other hand I was so scared of how she was going to be, and how unrelaxed we both were, it wasn't all bad...


----------



## Golden Horse

SO haven't ridden so much recently, haven't been feeling that great, hopefully on the mend now, also we took it very easy on Fergie making sure she was recovered from her accident.

The latest story is of small victories, lots of walking work, finding out just how light I can be, but how tough at other times. I'm really happy with the walk, so now we are working on the trot again, trying very hard to just work on the rhythm and leaving her front alone. 

Todays BIG victory, we had some nice work down at that scary end, even though it keeps changing, door open, closed, open, and today there is a new jump storage area down there. Lots of humming on my behalf, lots of trying to ignore it all, now she wasn't perfect, not by a long shot, BUT we did not have any spooks, looking yes, rushing and being a pain, yes, but not one actual spook, which is big for us.

Also today we decided to try the lope for the first time since the accident, we also decided that the trainer could try her, lighter than me, and also if she was sore anywhere, and reacted badly, better him than me. She was of course completely sound, and loped beautifully, BUT was a real pain at some of the trot work, he was having the same issues of straightness that I have been having. Trainer, coach and I had a chat, and I am going to have him put 2 rides a week on her for the next month, I think it will help us take a step forward, hopefully he can help Fergie understand what we are asking, and I hope I can then 'get it' with her. It was a big decision for me, I wanted to do it all myself, but it really opened my eyes seeing how much he had to work to get her 'right' today.

So onwards and upwards, hoping that with my improving health (cross fingers) and some improved training on her, we will get to the next little level:wink:


----------



## Golden Horse

Aggghhhh

The journey took a severe set back today, worst lesson for well ever....

Breaking it down, everything that is wrong is my fault.....*sigh* I seem to be going backwards in my journey, today was bad, bad enough that I quit on a lesson....well I did keep riding until I got something nice, and then I quit, there was no point in carrying on, because I just couldn't get it.

BUT, there were some positives, we decided to change from posting jog to sitting and I ride so much better sitting the jog, I have got used to it, and it I find it a lot easier, especially using my leg and thigh to push her out. I thought my hands were a lot quieter when I was posting, but Coach says "no, they are better when you sit" I _think_ the issue is I'm far more aware of what my hands are doing when I sit, all the corrections I have been getting in the last while make sense now.

Back to aghhhhh............I'm starting to think I'm to old for this stuff, can't teach an old dog new tricks and all that...


----------



## Tazzie

You are never too old to learn new tricks :wink:

And that is the frustrating part with riding. It's just as easy to go backwards as it is to go forwards. At least you have an idea of whats going on, and at least one solution to fix it.

We all have days we want to just quit and be done. The good ones push through. You're a good one.


----------



## Golden Horse

Tazzie said:


> You are never too old to learn new tricks :wink:
> 
> And that is the frustrating part with riding. It's just as easy to go backwards as it is to go forwards. At least you have an idea of whats going on, and at least one solution to fix it.


LOL, lots of fixes, I need to get better *SIGH* 



Tazzie said:


> We all have days we want to just quit and be done. The good ones push through. You're a good one.


I hope so, next battle is to approach next lesson with a clean slate, no baggage....might have to work on some positive mental exercises over the weekend..

I think I also need to get Gibbs back under saddle, once I can get his spring heaves under control, and just enjoy messing about on him, not trying to be 'good' at anything, just enjoying.

http://www.horseforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## sarahfromsc

Cleaning the slate and dropping the baggage is the hard part!

Many times I have felt I have taken three steps forwars only to then feel as if I have gone backwards ten steps.


----------



## Tazzie

Look at how far you have already come. You could have turned your back and left any sort of riding after your accident. But you didn't.

The most frustrating part, I've found, with dressage, is that you fix one thing and another 10 pop up. I'm sure that's how it is in other riding, but I've only ever done dressage :lol: you'll get them figured out. A clean slate is always a good thing to strive for, but I've always found the lessons where all of our problems come out to be the best. You are so much more productive when that happens. And the trainer can see what is happening, and most of the time it's an easy enough fix. You all will get there, I know you will!

But the thought of bringing Gibbs out is a good one. I'm about to start legging up a very out of shape western mare (she did reining; we're going to just do light riding and *maybe* show in western pleasure at our local show) that will be extremely relaxed and just something to let me let go and relax. Riding Gibbs could be what you need to get out of your head for a bit (I have that issue too, so you aren't alone there!)


----------



## Knave

I think riding Gibbs is a great idea. You can keep your confidence up with him, and also just have some fun.

Don't forget we all have steps back. Yesterday I used my colt to turn out cows and we took a few steps back during the day. I think that as long as you keep going you will end up succeeding.


----------



## Golden Horse

Well today was interesting, arrived to find I have a red headed mare in heat, and not being very discreet about it...she was a pain to groom, boot up and tack up, I wasn't that confident how she would behave under saddle.

I got her tacked up, and hand walked her around the arena, spicy I think we would call her. Had to bring her up to the mounting block 3 times before she would stand properly, but I persevered, and mounted OK. 

I was very pleased with our warm up, walked the whole arena from the get go, even the scary end, I just sat quiet and she was OK (ish) no spooks just looky and edgy.

Then we got down to work, and we went right back to basics, great idea, as Coach says we are going to do this until I am bored, and when I am bored I will have 'got it' and we will move on. So it was lots of walking, then some trotting, then lots and lots of transitions, and some of it was ugly, but some of it was really really nice.

This horse is such a mirror, she just gives back whatever I ask for, so just have to keep trying to ask better!

So feeling much more positive tonight, even though she stayed spicy through the ride, her concentration wasn't great, did I mention she is in season? Did I also mention that they have a stud in for training, that she thinks is the most exciting thing in the world? They were 'whispering' sweet nothings to each other.... she was dancing, refusing to halt, but I wasn't worried by her, such a different feeling from last week.


----------



## Golden Horse

Well last week on the up, yesterday a crash of epic proportions, could be terminal the way I feel even 24 hours later.

So, to start with she was hard to catch, not bad, but unusually so, when I took her into the barn she was well head up and alert. She was also very cold shivering, because of the rain and drop in temps. Saddled her fine, but she made a spirited attempt to bite me when I went to put her bridle on, which she has never ever threatened to do before.

Took her into the arena and she was antsy about mounting, so Coach held her while I got on, then started to warm up. She wasn't to bad, but the last lesson was still finishing up, and when that horse left the arena she got really amped up. I tried really hard to relax, sit back and breathe, ride her through it, and it seemed to be going well when she through in a major balk, and spun back to the gate. Instead if riding it out like I usually do with her, I first took a death grip on the reins, I could hear my coach telling me to "get off her mouth, let her go" but it took for ever to process that, but as soon as it did get through, Fergie just walked to my coach, kind of saying "help me"

Me however, practically bloody catatonic, everything was shaking, everything, and I couldn't even speak for a long time. It took for ages until she could get me to breathe and talk and get a bit grounded, then we had a long chat about if I want to carry on with Fergie, if we should sell her and look for something "more suitable" read "easier" That made me cry more. Eventually I got it together enough to take out on a 20m circle, and walk and do a very very slow jog each way, then I called it quits and got off.

Yesterday we decided that:



a) Most horses were off yesterday, I saw one of the training horses having a bucking fit under saddle, first time he has done that.
b) She is coming down off being in heat
c) She hasn't had a chiro check since the accident, she is being done Saturday.
d) We will get A to put more rides on her for me, and feed back on what he thinks.

We will give it a month, and yesterday that seemed reasonable, today I just feel like quitting everything, we were doing so well, and now we aren't and it is so frustrating. 

Sorry if this doesn't make a lot of sense, I am really struggling today.....haven't been this low for a long long time.


----------



## egrogan

So sorry to hear it Golden. I think we all have our ups and downs with these horses, some days where it just seems like there's too much to ever possibly learn, and it stops feeling fun and starts feeling hard. Hope things become clearer for you with Fergie soon.


----------



## sarahfromsc

There are some positives.

She didn't bolt, buck or rear.

She walked to your coach.

You didn't fall off.

Sounds like it was a crappy day that sometimes happens. 

Maybe she was tight/sore in the muscles due to shivering. That happened once this winter with my gelding. I threw a wool cooler on him before I groomed/tacked up because he didn't let it be known he needed to warm up a bit. He was a little ****y.

Don't be so hard on yourself. Just one of those crap days for both horse and rider.

You have been and handled worse!


----------



## JCnGrace

What if you just stepped back from dressage lessons for a couple of months, give yourself and Fergie a break and just ride for fun? Set up some obstacles for a trail class, take her out on some trails or field riding (now's a good time since you guys probably aren't in planting season quite yet). Decompress and you can both think about all the things you've learned. You might find that each of you come back in a better frame of mind.


----------



## Tazzie

I'm sorry Golden :sad:

I know these color temps can rile up the best of horses. And crappy rides DO happen a lot. The ones where you want to hand your reins away and say "sell her, I'm done." I get it 100%.

But I wouldn't give up yet. Not yet. Let A put some more rides on her and evaluate her a bit. Make sure something else isn't bugging her. I know a few of the horses on here are dealing with some awful, awful hormones right now (mine included) which makes everything way worse. 

Sarah is right though. There were a lot of positives too.

I also agree with JC. Maybe step back and just have some fun with her. Dressage is extremely draining both mentally and physically. And isn't she fairly new to it anyway?

I know I'm kind of rambling on, but I'd hate to see you give up on her and this. When you guys are working together, you seem to be a heck of a team. And as my friend says, mares will go to war for you, but they will also go to war against you. Though, it kind of sounds like this particular ride was more the weather having her riled up and the end of her heat cycle.

Just don't give up yet!


----------



## Golden Horse

Huge big thank you for all who took the time to reply, lots of advice there, I will address some points in a minute, but first today's update.

Different mare today! Stood quietly in the barn, looked nearly asleep while I was tacking her up, stood quietly without fussing while I waited for the horse in the arena to finish and come out. Then I took her in, half a gale blowing outside and the odd squall of rain/hail/snow hitting the roof, so not ideal conditions, but we had a great ride. Started off just walking and breathing, more walking and breathing, then halting walking and breathing. By the end we were trotting circles down at the 'scary' end, had one minor spook, which was a non event.....First step along the road.



egrogan said:


> So sorry to hear it Golden. I think we all have our ups and downs with these horses, some days where it just seems like there's too much to ever possibly learn, and it stops feeling fun and starts feeling hard. Hope things become clearer for you with Fergie soon.


Today was more fun than Tuesday, that's for sure.



sarahfromsc said:


> There are some positives.
> 
> She didn't bolt, buck or rear.
> 
> She walked to your coach.
> 
> You didn't fall off.
> 
> Sounds like it was a crappy day that sometimes happens.
> 
> Maybe she was tight/sore in the muscles due to shivering. That happened once this winter with my gelding. I threw a wool cooler on him before I groomed/tacked up because he didn't let it be known he needed to warm up a bit. He was a little ****y.
> 
> Don't be so hard on yourself. Just one of those crap days for both horse and rider.
> 
> You have been and handled worse!


THANK YOU, you are spot on here



JCnGrace said:


> What if you just stepped back from dressage lessons for a couple of months, give yourself and Fergie a break and just ride for fun? Set up some obstacles for a trail class, take her out on some trails or field riding (now's a good time since you guys probably aren't in planting season quite yet). Decompress and you can both think about all the things you've learned. You might find that each of you come back in a better frame of mind.


Still taking lessons on her, just not bothering about anything 'dressage' at the moment, well not so, back to the base of the pyramid, Rhythm, that's it.



Tazzie said:


> I'm sorry Golden :sad:
> 
> I know these color temps can rile up the best of horses. And crappy rides DO happen a lot. The ones where you want to hand your reins away and say "sell her, I'm done." I get it 100%.
> 
> But I wouldn't give up yet. Not yet. Let A put some more rides on her and evaluate her a bit. Make sure something else isn't bugging her. I know a few of the horses on here are dealing with some awful, awful hormones right now (mine included) which makes everything way worse.
> 
> Sarah is right though. There were a lot of positives too.
> 
> I also agree with JC. Maybe step back and just have some fun with her. Dressage is extremely draining both mentally and physically. And isn't she fairly new to it anyway?
> 
> I know I'm kind of rambling on, but I'd hate to see you give up on her and this. When you guys are working together, you seem to be a heck of a team. And as my friend says, mares will go to war for you, but they will also go to war against you. Though, it kind of sounds like this particular ride was more the weather having her riled up and the end of her heat cycle.
> 
> Just don't give up yet!


Not quite ready to quit, today showed me what we can do, IF and IF I can stay relaxed and breathe through it all.

http://www.horseforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Tazzie

I know that can be the hardest part of it all, especially when you've had an accident that put you in the hospital.

I'm glad you had a good ride though!


----------



## Golden Horse

LOL, forgot the other important lesson of the day...SMILE, even if you aren't feeling it, fake it until you make it!!!


----------



## sarahfromsc

Golden Horse said:


> LOL, forgot the other important lesson of the day...SMILE, even if you aren't feeling it, fake it until you make it!!!


I learned that lesson dealing with my some of my sons girlfriends. I forced that smile and cheerfulness, despite prayers to God they would break up....lolol.....however, the forced smile never became real sad to say.....not !

The sons knew the forced smile, the girlfriends didn't. But I think the sons appreciated my fakeness at the time.


----------



## Golden Horse

LOL @sarahfromsc I know that fake smile so well......that one is hard to maintain.

While I was practising smiling I did also remember that doing 'jaw exercises' also helps, if you wiggle you lower jaw, keep it moving you stop the tension and I'm sure that works it's way down the rest of the body..


----------



## sarahfromsc

@Golden Horse: I will remember to lick and chew a little next time!


----------



## Golden Horse

sarahfromsc said:


> @*Golden Horse* : I will remember to lick and chew a little next time!


LOL, seems riders should be soft in the face as well:wink:
http://www.horseforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Golden Horse

A BIG step forward for us today, we actually rode in the outside arena, first time since I bought her last fall. A rode her first, and boy did she look good with a decent rider on her, she was looky but good, then it was my turn. We were doing really well, then the horse that A was riding to keep my company decided to buck him off, and then was a little snit from then on, Oh and the kids decided to have a total screaming fit in the caravan parked next to the arena...Madam got a little antsy, and repeated the spin move again, this time I felt it coming, and though I couldn't stop it, I just grabbed hold of a handful of mane, and dropped the other hand, just got off her mouth, and she stopped right away, and we picked up what we were doing without a beat.

Lots of walk and jog, did really well, then we tried a lope, and that did not go so well, so we are going to park that for a while, and just walk and jog until I am screamingly bored and begging to lope!

Madam is looking really good, but trying to take a selfie with her is hard..


----------



## Tazzie

Yay for a good first ride outside! A few bobbles are expected, but I'd be super pleased with that!

And those selfies are awesome! You both look so happy!


----------



## Golden Horse

@Tazzie, I am pleased, and I realized something today......

We are all on a journey, a journey through life, but to often we forget that we should enjoy the ride! So often we have our eyes and thoughts on the destination but forget that the process of getting there is what counts.
My riding journey, I bought Fergie with starry eyed thoughts of ribbons and riding at first level. Well that is still the goal, but now I realize that it is not a short term goal, it is a longer term one. Well that's OK, it never should have been a race.
As so often in life things happen that knock you way down, and then you have to choose, quit, fight, or choose a different route. All are valid in their own right, and you get to decide what is right for you.
So I will enjoy the little victories with Fergie, I will accept that she is the horse who will make me the rider I want to be.....or maybe I will find that is not achievable, and if that is the case, that's OK. BUT, I'm going to stop being so hard on myself, no point in (actually) crying, and saying "but I used to be able to" point is work with what you have today, and don't let the frustration get the better of you.


----------



## Knave

Golden, you are right. I think we all forget that at times. Sometimes I get so focused on making a good horse that I start worrying about progression instead of having fun. I will try to remember too!


----------



## Golden Horse

Well, that was some weekend!

I didn't mention that we had a show this weekend - mainly because I really didn't know if I was going to ride in it or not. When I had my melt down we did discuss what to do about the show, either pull out, or leave her entered and and have A as a back up rider if I wasn't 'feeling it' I really didn't want to pull her from the show, LOL, I also wasn't sure if I wanted A to ride her or not.....

Last week, I was pleased to have a good ride on Monday, especially outside, as the show was outside. Not so pleased that we were busy seeding, and although DH was OK with me showing, I couldn't get down for another lesson, not an ideal preparation. Saturday was a schooling show, which I was volunteer helper, and had arranged to have a schooling round, lesson after the show, then I would decide if I was going to ride. BUT, by the time the show was done, there was a gale blowing, and all lessons were cancelled, so I just took her for a walk around the arena, and lunged her for a while, she was very looky and spooky, not reassuring at all.

Show day, and I was going through the motions, getting her ready and swearing that I wasn't going to ride, but somehow I ended up ringside and ready to go. She warmed up OK, and then in we go, I was first rider of the day, and my caller was using the microphone, she got "A enter working trot" and we had just entered the arena, as she went to say "X Halt Salute" what actually happened was there was an extremely loud feed back noise, and Fergie shied 

Judges comment "Off centre line" LOL, well off I think. Then there were lots of comments about being tense, and some resistance, we scored a creditable 58.809% even managed one 7 for a jog! we came third in the class, and loved the judges comment "lots of potential here, good luck" 

Second class we had relaxed a little and had more focus, there was a lot I liked, but wasn't sure what the judge would think...well seemed she like a lot as well, we won the class with a score of 63.250% which I was  delighted with, even more delighted with the judges comments










Well, I guess I may keep her a little longer, I felt a lot more in control, lots of good moments, was able to regain her attention when she was looking for something to spook at, and all in all things were good. We did decide not to try the lope test, so just rode the two walk trots, but hey, we have a goal for the future....all in all just delighted with us both right now.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

Golden Horse said:


> . . . I think I also need to get Gibbs back under saddle, once I can get his spring heaves under control, and just enjoy messing about on him, *not trying to be 'good' at anything, just enjoying.
> *
> http://www.horseforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


Sorry, I know, way behind but catching up!!

No reason you can't start doing that with Fergie. Every ride doesn't have to be a lesson. Just saying.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

RIBBONs!! Awesome. Congratulations.

Pep talk. quote "I used to be able to do that" - YOU STILL CAN

Fergie is perfect for you. No real dirt, but enough challenge to keep you growing. Unfortunately age screams in our ear that 'things' can go wrong and we can get hurt (I'm with you here!!). We just have to tell that voice to shut the h ell up so we can get on with riding.

Another thing the sneaky little voice does is that when we go to a show it says show=ribbons/win!! We need to remember to go in with the intent of being and bringing out the best we can for our horse, so she can be her best for us. We want to aim for better and better scores against ourselves and any ribbons are the cherry on the top. Easier said than done of course because there is excitement and drama all around you!!

You are doing great and both have come so far. Love the selfies, Fergie is a real character.

So now every time you have a meltdown, tell yourself "that is an old reaction and I'm good". It won't change the feelings straight away, but should bring a gradual change. You have GOT this!!

I can't wait to get a horse!! And there have been so many ideal ones lately!!


----------



## Tazzie

Congratulations on a great show!! You should be very proud of yourself! Those are nice scores 

I will have to agree with the judge as well. I believe the sky is the limit for you two. It won't be an easy road, but it'll be a rewarding one!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Whoooo! Congrats that is fantastic!


----------



## egrogan

Congrats!


----------



## Prairie

Congrats on another great day with Fergie! I agree that the sky is the limit for both of you. Remember there are very few things that you do in an arena that you can't do out on the trail----the change of scenery would do both of you good and help you relax!


----------



## Golden Horse

ShirtHotTeez said:


> RIBBONs!! Awesome. Congratulations.
> 
> Pep talk. quote "I used to be able to do that" - YOU STILL CAN
> 
> Fergie is perfect for you. No real dirt, but enough challenge to keep you growing. Unfortunately age screams in our ear that 'things' can go wrong and we can get hurt (I'm with you here!!). We just have to tell that voice to shut the h ell up so we can get on with riding.


That is kind of it 'no real dirt' if we decided to sell you could find something that seems perfect, but then bucks when life gets tough. Fergie is just a little stretch, and that is actually good.






ShirtHotTeez said:


> Another thing the sneaky little voice does is that when we go to a show it says show=ribbons/win!! We need to remember to go in with the intent of being and bringing out the best we can for our horse, so she can be her best for us. We want to aim for better and better scores against ourselves and any ribbons are the cherry on the top. Easier said than done of course because there is excitement and drama all around you!!


Oh don't worry, while I was delighted, over the moon delighted to get a red ribbon, I was even more thrilled that we got our best score ever. But even before the tests, warming her up around the outside of the ring, there was still a strong wind blowing, and she was all head up and looky at the trees on our right, but I just tickled the left rein and she softened and came back....every two or three strides we had to do it, but it never escalated, I never got tense with her, just kept saying "nothing of interest over there, just listen to me" and it worked.

Then walking away from the gate, she tensed up and got ready to try that spin spook again, but again I didn't react, apart from put leg on a touch firmer, and quietly growled at her " we are NOT playing that game today" and what do you know, the moment passed....those two moments I will cherish, because they were things that no one else would of seen, or recognized.....but to me "nothing happened" was the first red ribbon of the day, everything after that was a bonus.


----------



## Golden Horse

Some pics from the weekend, courtesy of Momentum Photography


----------



## sarahfromsc

Yo GO girl!


----------



## Golden Horse

*Hard work*

Yesterday was fun, I actually don't like most of the show pics, not only because I hate looking at the fat chic riding, but I hate HOW the fat chick is riding.

SO yesterday we spent a whole lesson just working on walk and halt, and trying to fix my position, and trying to get madam to focus, and do a good halt. It was hard hard work, I was dripping when I finished, and Fergie at least had the decency to be breathing heavy. 

On one hand it is frustrating to be back that far, on the other hand I know you can't build a good structure on a weak foundation, so unless we fix the foundations how can we build something beautiful?


----------



## Prairie

Fixing those holes in the foundation will pay off at the next competition! Good job!


----------



## Golden Horse

WE HAD THE BEST RIDE EVER TODAY!






Lightbulbs were flashing, progress was made, best compliment of the day "Fergie likes the rider you are today" 


By jove I think I had it, I just hope I can find it again, nice contact, hands quiet but conversational, and I had a different mare.....such a great feeling. We were just working on a simple exercise, riding 20m circles, then squares, then back to circles, each to be ridden accurately with no loss of impulsion. To help us out coach placed a cone in each corner, for a square round the outside of the cone, for a circle, cut the inside, then get your 4 points, C, X and two points on the wall, it just helped my geometry so much.



The great thing was, we GOT it, walk was great, trot ranged from OK, to not bad, and a couple of really really good moments, the highlight of which was a fantastic trot across the diagonal, accurate, free flowing, she was really pushing through from behind, and just nicely balanced....we quit right there, it is the best feeling I have ever had with her, still smiling.


I'm not naive enough to believe that every ride will be like this one, but is for sure shows me that a lot of the issues are rider, not mare, when I have her attention, then she is NOT so spooky, in fact at one time a swallow flew right across our path and she never even registered it. Outside noise and distractions I could bring her back from, it was eye opening in so many ways.


----------



## Golden Horse

Well the progress continues, we have had far more ups than downs, I am riding her far better, and she is responding so well, it is so nice not to drive down there dreading riding her, now I have positive pictures in my head as I drive down there. We have been concentrating on my hands for a while, so now I have a far better and consistent contact, and she is just a lot happier. Funny thing she has never been really bad to catch, but often had to play the "I'm going to walk off, you come catch me" game. Now she sees me coming and stands and watches, then when I am a few steps away, she walks towards me, makes me melt every time she does it.

Today was HARD work, having spent so long focusing on hands, seat and upper body, today was all about legs, and working her back to front, trying to keep my legs forward, and asking with my calves...BUT still having to remember hands, seems they slip into bad habits when they aren't the major stars of the day, but all in all a great lesson...

THEN the question "SO are we going to lope today?" well the immediate answer is "No, we'll wait until next week"

"why next week?"

*Thinks well because it is in the future* answers "It's my plan, lope next week"

"You are remembering there is a show next weekend, you want to enter a lope test you best be loping today"

"WHAT, WAIT, the show is the end of the month..."

"Yes, this weekend will be the 18th, the show is the next weekend"

"@#$%^%$# &*^%$#%"

"so lets try the lope"

Now we have only tried this once since my melt down, and it went horribly wrong, so I am approaching this feeling sick, but concentrated on sitting back on my pockets, lifting her into it and letting her go with my hands and she simply floated into it, and we did once circle that was some awesome to feel, and the fact my coach said she felt like crying it was so nice, makes me believe that it looked as good as it felt. Tried on the other rein and it was good, OK, satisfactory, but no way awesome. I wish I could bottle that feeling and position etc, and recreate it every time we lope, still smiling here.

So next show in 11 days and counting!!!!

OH, not Fergie exactly, but this is what I did last week









I actually rode Gibbs at home, need to get fitter, so we will be hitting the trails next week.


----------



## Tazzie

I wish I could like this more than once!!! How you described your lope legitimately gave me goosebumps! I'm sure the more you guys work on it, the more often you will feel that.

Good luck at the show!!

And Gibbs seems happy to be hitting the trails too!


----------



## Prairie

Yeah for the continued improvement and overcoming those confidence issues! Fergie is proving herself to be perfect for you and steady Mr Gibbs is a blessing who is giving you the confidence to pursue your dreams.


----------



## Golden Horse

I forgot the funny part!

The weirdest thing though, the beautiful lope was on the right rein, traditionally our weakest, the left rein we had to do twice, the second time had this wonderful down transition, where i ride her through and she powered into the trot. Let her trot half a circle then Coach said, OK HALT, end it there that was lovely. Only I couldn't get off because my right leg was shaking so much, seems the rest of my body and brain is on the program, my right leg, not so much


----------



## Prairie

LOL, ML, don't you hate it when our bodies fail us and we still think we should be spring chickens?


----------



## Golden Horse

Yup @Prairie it is so frustrating, lol now I have to get the thigh master in action again, strengthen up these old legs.

I might have to start carrying a schooling whip again back that leg up


----------



## Prairie

What about using Mr Gibbs to develop the muscle memory for your leg? I suspect he'd be more forgiving of a miscue than Fergie plus you don't want to mess up what you've accomplished with her,


----------



## Golden Horse

Today was fun, got offered a lesson as I was going to be down for farrier and chiropractor. I arrived to find it was also pony club exam day, examiners with clipboards getting kids doing all sorts of things and getting tested, so lots of people horses, and hubbub, also two farriers, one shoeing, one trimming, and the chiropractor working...great. She rode really well though, decided to go back to carrying a schooling whip, and it made such a difference, she is so much more reactive when she gets a reminder. Having spent so long concentrating on improving my hands it is time to go back to concentrating on generating some energy and power for me to harness. I think that madam is a definite Diva already she loves an audience, makes her feel special









I was taking a break mid lesson when coach had to run out to deal with a pony club thing, when one of the ladies who was sitting watching said "That's Fergie isn't it?" 

Turns out she is a coach/trainer and knew Fergie years ago, worked with her when Fergie was young, She was very impressed at how she looked and how she was going, said lots of nice things about us. Then came with "you know that mare can jump to the moon don't you?" Well no I didn't know that she could jump to the moon, and there is little chance that I will even explore a little of that capability, but I may let someone else have a go! 

After her ride she got a bath, tends to be a love hate thing, this time it was more love than hate, then onto the chiropractor. This was the first adjustment after the trailer accident, the chiro has been ill. Now while she has been riding sound I quite expected there to be issues, and there were, but nothing was too horrible, bad enough though. A couple of ribs were out, pelvis unlevel, and her stifle was a bit 'locked' Her worst issues though were just in front of the withers and of course doing the craniosacral adjustments were very intense for her. I hope that these adjustments make her even more free in her movement.

Then it was time for some hand grazing and bonding, then first trim with new farrier, who seems to have done a nice job. Can't wait to see how she goes on Monday.


----------



## nikelodeon79

I love reading about your journey! Sometimes I find myself thinking "Wait... are we the same person?!?" We seem to struggle with a lot of the same things. I didn't ride much (okay... at all) this winter, and struggled with sickness a lot. And the fear thing... well... you know that. I've had a few lessons where I'm tearing up on the back of my amazingly wonderful horse... wondering what the heck I'm doing and if I should just give up. But we keep hanging in there, don't we? (Even if I once screamed at my trainer "That's because I'm %$#&*^ TERRIFIED!" when she was pointing out something -- probably one of many things -- I was doing wrong).

BTW you look fantastic on Fergie! Just reading this and seeing the pics makes me believe that one day I might get up the nerve to enter a show.


----------



## Golden Horse

Another show over, and depending on how you view it was a bit of a downer, or it was a bloody good show, I'm tending to go with bloody good!

Friday warm up, weather was beautiful, she warmed up really nicely, we only ride one test and trainer said to stop at that, as it was so hot, and she was going so well. Got her bathed and beautied up, after a battle, this was NOT a good bath day....but she looks lovely trimmed clean and shiny.

Saturday morning it was blowing a gale, and was miserable, Fergie was very 'up' had to have trainer hold her for me to get on, and it took a while to get her stood up. Went in to warm up and she was a tense as she has ever been, there were gremlins in the trees, the mike was screeching which was scary and meant that the 'F' corner of the arena was highly suspicious. Scored 55% and 56% with many comments about horse being tense and tight, but was pleased to get an overall comment of "Well ridden on a tense horse" and "well managed a good ride on a very tense horse" Chatting to the judge later she said that she was so pleased to see me letting her down where I could, and was very impressed that I managed to get 3/4 of the long diagonal free walk into the scary 'F' corner....discretion demanded that was the longest I could go without taking contact again









Sunday it was again windy and horrible, so decided that I would lunge her for a while before jumping on, something we used to do regularly, but don't do as a normal now. It was actually a little shocking, less than 10 minutes on a lunge line and she went from head up white eyed dragon, to head down chewing and yawning docile mare. Down at the arena the big trees were giving shelter from the wind, and she stayed calm and quiet, we scored 59% and 59.523% mainly because of my continual issue of contact, and also because this judge would like to see Fergie reaching down and forward into contact, rather than her habitual high head carriage...BUT was really pleased to have "accurate test" written on both tests, with comments like tight in the back, needs more bend just to keep us on track.

So disappointed in our scores, had hoped for better, much better, but at the same time I was delighted that I was able to ride her through Saturday and not give up. My trainers take on Sunday "You were a lot more relaxed, so you relaxed. My take, she was more relaxed, so I was more relaxed, LOL I guess it is chicken and egg situation, but who ever relaxed first, we got there.

There was a photographer on hand, so waiting for the proofs to get put up, probably wont be until next week as she is away on a course, but here is a little taster. So bloody annoying that I hadn't noticed her brow band was wrongly adjusted.








Save​


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I'm glad you were able to ride her through it !


----------



## sarahfromsc

Another notch on the confidence belt!

Good job!


----------



## Golden Horse

Rainaisabelle said:


> I'm glad you were able to ride her through it !


I was very pleased with myself, even if a lot of other competitors were wondering why I'm riding around the outside of the arena waiting for the judge to ring, singing nonsense at quite a loud volume!



sarahfromsc said:


> Another notch on the confidence belt!
> 
> Good job!


Thanks, yes it was another notch, we are getting more decoration the whole time :wink:


----------



## Golden Horse

We have had a couple of great rides since the show, working on lots of long and low, did nearly a whole lesson at stretchy walk and trot, that was a lot of fun and very useful. We weren't allowed to use legs at all apart from to change gait, any change of speed within the gait, seat only, it was surprisingly hard work, but she came down nicely and it was nice to have her so relaxed.

Yesterday we were working on patterns, 20 metre circles, serpentines, diagonals, all focusing on precision, so we don't lose easy marks for poor geometry. Once again, hard work but good fun.

Next show is this weekend, and figured I had best try the lope, seeing as we have entered for one lope test, and it was AWESOME, I just let her go, and she went sweetly and quietly, and she is so nice. The right rein is better than the left, but that is the same at all paces, need to work on that a lot more.

We figure she is far happier outside than in, we'll have to make the most of it, because after this week the dressage arena will be packed up again and the jumpers will get the outside ring and we will be back inside.....

So for the coming weekend I figure the goal is simple, trying to get a head carriage that is somewhere between this









and this









remember this was taken on the Saturday when she was so tense, the first one is after our halt and salute, and this is just so Fergie, nice halt, then the head shoots up in the air. Then during the test you ask her to come down and before you know it she is WAY down, it is a balancing act. I know it is a horrible moment, but it is a kind of cool picture.


ETA Picture credits to Laurel Golemba http://pawsfourportraits.tripod.com/

_(Moderator's note: Normally forum rules prohibit posting of professional photographer's proofs to protect the professional photographer's work, but in this case, the OP has obtained the photographers written permission.)_


----------



## Golden Horse

We had a great weekend showing, sadly not so many entries in the Western Dressage so I was in a class of one more than once...so the ribbons, one 1st and 5 seconds are more down to my scores than the amount of people I didn't beat! the scores were consistently in the high fifties, just need a little more work to push through into the realm of 60's...









What those ribbons don't tell is the REAL successes of the weekend, first and foremost being I wasn't scared of my mare all weekend, I was totally comfortable on her, rode through some challenges, but we felt like a team. If my coach was reading this she would point out that I did have one teeny weeny melt down trying to get a lope in the warm up ring, when she tanked with me, but that was more about my brain worm over loping than worry about Fergie









First test on Saturday was the best feeling test I have ever ridden, I felt in tune with her, it felt accurate, I was so happy with it, still am, and still wondering why the judge marked it at a 59....it felt so much better.









Second test was kind of hilarious, she warmed up fine, was working around the arena waiting for the bell just fine, bell rang, jogged around to A, went through the gate and she tanked a little, sideways and forward, we ended up halting somewhere near B rather than X, but all I could do was kind of laugh rather than be scared or frustrated, I think my face kind of says it all....judges comment was kind, "a little off line" I'm thinking "hardly in the same time zone"









The rest of the test had good and bad points, comments like "don't ride corners so deep" well I was trying to slow her down a bit! 'Rushed" Yup, I agree......not pretty, hanging on to her









Over bent









Still alert at final halt !









Not a great score, but was happy to have a couple of good moments al least, then it was off to warm up for the lope test, and hence the minor melt down, that test was a nightmare, how was I going to lope her....but lope we did, maybe not the most relaxed in the world but we did it.









And the whole test and the score was OK.

Sunday the judge called me over as I was waiting for the bell, said I was teh only one on the class and what my goal was for the test "Relaxation and better rhythm" seemed to please her as the answer, she reminded me to breathe, ride more from my body not my hand, and sent me on in...

We ended up have three very solid tests on Sunday, no drama, no panics, no pictures, just a really good outing. The judge liked us slightly better on Sunday, and thinks we have come a long way, and the judge from the last show also came over and congratulated me on how well we were doing.....so all in all a great weekend!

Oh and I gave in and bought madam a pair of sparkle glitter boots, to warm up in, I do so love them!










I loves my red mare


----------



## Tazzie

I wish I could love this (like, the love button on Facebook :lol hooray for LOPING in a test! That was a big jump to make, and you did it! Your pictures are lovely too! Congrats on a successful show! And that is awesome of the judge to pull you aside and chat with you


----------



## Golden Horse

Tazzie said:


> I wish I could love this (like, the love button on Facebook :lol hooray for LOPING in a test! That was a big jump to make, and you did it! Your pictures are lovely too! Congrats on a successful show! And that is awesome of the judge to pull you aside and chat with you


I was so delighted that she took the time, even nicer that she replies to my note of thanks I sent her, saying she has enjoyed watching my progress over the last couple of years, and that I looked like I was enjoying myself more each ride!
Save​


----------



## Tazzie

I've always loved the shows where the judge will take that time out to offer a bit of feedback. And that is awesome she remembers you throughout the years! It truly does show in your pictures and in your posts that each show you are getting more confident and enjoying it more each ride out! It's a fun journey to read


----------



## Prairie

Golden Horse, I suspect she remembers you because you impressed her as someone who has the determination and ability to excel in Wesstern Dressage.


----------



## Golden Horse

Tazzie said:


> It truly does show in your pictures and in your posts that each show you are getting more confident and enjoying it more each ride out! It's a fun journey to read


Aww thanks, I kind of know that there is another snake waiting for me, don't know if I said before, but I figure the whole journey is a game of snakes and ladders, currently I am on a ladder, making good progress, but next roll of the dice could put me on a snake...



Prairie said:


> Golden Horse, I suspect she remembers you because you impressed her as someone who has the determination and ability to excel in Wesstern Dressage.


LOL same show two years ago she kind of wrote "nice horse, shame about his rider" on a test for me and Mr Gibbs, then I hated her, but looking back she wasn't far wrong. First time she called me to the judges table after a ride I was scared, but when she said it was a very nice ride and well done, I cried......happy tears, I was finally getting there.

Save​


----------



## Tazzie

I like that analogy! I've always likened riding to a dance. You move forward a few steps, and you move backward a few steps. Always in constant motion one way or another!

The comment though! I can see why you would have hated her! My goodness! I'm glad she's made it up to you though by showing more support!


----------



## Golden Horse

Tazzie said:


> I like that analogy! I've always likened riding to a dance. You move forward a few steps, and you move backward a few steps. Always in constant motion one way or another!


That's a good one as well!

Two things I forgot from the weekend, this was the first time we had to haul her since the unloading incident when I thought I had killed her. She got to wear her padded helmet, and looked totally embarrassed about it. I wasn't allowed near her....the trainer loaded and unloaded at each end, she was a bit bolshy loading to leave, but they had her on early, so she could turn around and walk out, and she came off with reasonable decorum. Loaded well to come home, again unloaded head first, and came off with a bit of a rush. I really don't blame her, we had a breakdown on the way home, so what was already a 4 hour journey was more like 7, and she was just glad to be out of there......


Then there was bathing, something that she is not too keen on, usually we pair up for bathing, but I ended up having to do her while the English riders were riding, so was on my own. Started off being a real pain, then I saw there were cross ties in the wash rack, so I hooked her up to those. She wasn't that keen, sat right back, was going to have a snit fit, so she got a wack on the butt, and told to STAND UP, and what do you know, she did! She still didn't stand still, but the ties kept her in a good place that I could get her done. Every time I took her down there, to rinse her off after her rides, she would baulk before walking over the step, but once she was in she was better.


----------



## Golden Horse

Now once again this is a complete nothing for most people, but yesterday was a big day for me, Trainer is away with the hunter jumpers at a show, so arranged to meet up with some other borders and ride. It was a beautiful afternoon, so we went to the outside arena, and just had a nice hour sharing some time together. Fergie and I did some nice work, and some nice relaxation, and I even managed to lope, both reins, and go large in the arena.

Yeah, no biggie right? Well it is to me, just a couple of weeks ago I was still to scared to try, even with on the spot encouragement, even last week at the show we had a bad transition that caused her to run off with me.....so to be able to tell myself "it's OK, I have this, just ask, and let her go, trust her" and to get a bunch of nice transitions was a big step....


----------



## Prairie

Yeah Golden Horse and Fergie!


----------



## Dehda01

Of course it is a big deal!!! Congratulations, and I hope you can continue to learn how to trust in each other. She is a good mare, and I think you are a much better rider than you give yourself credit for. But fear issues are real bogeyman. And ones that have to be beaten back slowly to relearn confidence.


----------



## Tazzie

I'm glad she hauled well for you show! Though I can see how she would be ready to get off the trailer!! Sorry to hear you guys broke down  was it an easy fix to get you all back up and running? Glad she had a decent bath experience too!

And that isn't minor, that is MAJOR! That is a HUGE step in overcoming that fear! Fear is something some people really try to downplay sometimes. But it really can eat you, and it makes you feel weak when people are like "what's the big deal? Just do it!" It IS a big deal! And the fact you loped, on your own, outside, and went LARGE in the arena??? That is saying "BACK OFF!" to the fear in a BIG way! Congratulations on such a giant step made!!


----------



## Golden Horse

Every journey is series of steps that when you put them together make a journey....and todays step was riding 'outside', after my lesson I was about to jump off when coach asked if I wanted to ride her back to the barn...I couldn't think of a good reason why I shouldn't so my lesson buddy and I ride back to the barn, all of 1000 ft, at most. Why is that a big deal? well it is the first time I have ridden her out of an arena environment....and to me it WAS a big deal and a first step.









We had a great lesson, another break through moment, and got a whole half a circle of really nice work...

Now to hope tomorrow goes well, I have a lesson with Dale Irwin Dale Irwin Eventing Clinic some details about him there, first time I have had a lesson from someone of this calibre, I hope that we have a good positive lesson.

Looks like I have to go shopping again, I think she really does need a new fly bonnet, this one is a touch small!


----------



## Prairie

Enjoy the clinic and shopping for a new fly bonnet. You are doing great in regaining your confidence and it's showing in every post as your journey with Fergie continues.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Whooo have a good time !


----------



## Tazzie

Hopefully it went well!! I can't wait to hear all about it! There are a few people on Facebook who do custom bonnets if you wanted ideas too :wink:

But yay for riding outside of the arena :loveshower:


----------



## Golden Horse

We had a FANTASTIC ride with Dale today


Started off really funny, I was warming her up when he came over and asked "can I stop you now, you can tell me a bit more about your mare"


I was just opening my mouth to tell him, when he looked again and said "I KNOW this mare, she used to belong to a younger person who was jumping at X yard"


I agreed, that who she was, and then told him that we had bought her last fall, and had only really been working with her seriously since spring, and also that we had experienced that set back 10 short weeks ago, when I thought about quitting on her.


I had a shared lesson, and I was really glad, I think a private may of well killed me...I have not trotted and loped so much in for ever, we were both drenched in sweat when done, but she did have a nice even sweat mark under her saddle pad.


We worked on so many things, sharp transitions, accurate geometry, I could feel my trainer cringing when I was supposed to be leading on a 3 loop serpentine, and got the loop too small "NO, go back, start again" wouldn't of been so bad if we hadn't been working on that yesterday. The lope work was great, made a mess of my first transition and she shot off, but I recovered it both mentally and actually, and set her off again and it was great, first time I have recovered a botch without coach talking me through it. Poor Fergie, we do nearly all of our lope work on a 20m circle, so being asked to pick up the lope at a short side, then go straight, a double lope circle at B, then lope away on the straight again, she is going "What the heck"


We also did a lot of leg yielding, both Fergie and the other mare were falling in on the circle, so lots of leg yielding first 1/4 line to rail, then centre line to rail, never done half arena with her before, and she did really well. 



His overall summing up, we have done really really well with her, he recalled her tendency to go straight from giraffe with head in the clouds, to head between her knees, and the fact that she is now much better at staying in the middle he sees as a good thing. He thinks that we are a good match, she is basically a good mare, with just enough challenge to make her rider keep working.


I was delighted with so many things, he helped us with our free walk, and it felt a lot better, was encouraging about the future. I was happy that everything he said and explained were things that we have covered or are doing with my regular coach, but sometimes had a slightly different slant. It is nice to know that your coach is on the right lines. I loved the fact that Fergie and I were so busy the whole ride that she didn't have time to be a lookee Lou, and I was NEVER scared or nervous...OK mounting wasn't great I had to get help, but once I was in the saddle it felt GREAT.


It seems that Olympic hopefuls and international riders are a lot fitter than me and Fergie, at one point I didn't think I would survive the lesson....but we got through it....but boy was that hard work! Oh, and the white sparkle boots were such a good choice for her...

























Save​


----------



## Dehda01

My personal riding motto "They are better when they are busy!!!" 

If they have enough time to be looking at thing or spooking, they have enough time to work harder. More lateral work, canter more. Come to think it, the demons in my mind go away when I work harder too. Which is why I own and train horses. 

Glad you had a great clinic.


----------



## Tazzie

It sounds like a great ride!! I'm so excited for you  Fergie does look REALLY good in those pictures too. Yay for a great lesson!!


----------



## Golden Horse

Tazzie said:


> It sounds like a great ride!! I'm so excited for you  Fergie does look REALLY good in those pictures too. Yay for a great lesson!!


Thanks, I think she looks great, and it isn't just the sparkly boots!
Save​


----------



## Golden Horse

Another great day with the red head..

We have been riding outside for weeks, but today the ground was wet and it was very windy, so got to ride indoors. The last lesson we had inside was when I ended up riding down at the 'scary end' chanting "I want to be here" over and over, while we rode through the issues there. Today I just kind of decided if we can ride outside, go to shows etc, then there should be nothing in our home arena, so I set out and rode everywhere I wanted to go, just kept the outside rein steady, got her flexed a little to the inside, looked past the problem area, and just rode her through it and past it, after a couple of laps everything just became a non issue, now to bottle that one and remember it.

Now some will be aghast at this, bit what the heck it is my journal, remember I have only really been having 'proper' lessons since my accident, and today AT LAST, I am getting the feel of having light hands, in contact. I know it is a simple and basic concept, but I have really struggled with reaching the right balance, and now I can actually feel it, and it is great. I feel sorry for poor Fergie having to teach me this stuff.

A great exercise we did today, we were riding serpentines, and got in trouble for moving my hands too much, so coach disappears and comes back with a 14" length of binder twine, I had to stick an end with the rein between pinkie and ring finger, leaving 12" between my hands. I had to ride the rest of the lesson with hands no more than 12" apart. What was funny was that for the first few minutes it felt like I couldn't do anything, but after a little while, that 12" seemed to give me all the room I needed to do anything, mainly because I was using my body more and hands a lot less.

The funniest one though, we were working on nice halts, then holding the halt, we started out halting while Coach counted to 10, but then we reckoned she was counting along, yes, she is that smart, so we had to do random lengths, getting her to stand and be patient as long as I needed her to. 

Starting to really really enjoy this girl now, our confidence in each other is growing, as is my ability, it is taking much longer than I hoped, but the end result may be better than I dreamed, this mare is just teaching me so much.


----------



## Tazzie

I definitely think the end result will be FAR better than you dreamed! Every single post you've put up is showing more and more confidence and more break through moments! It's so exciting to read!


----------



## Golden Horse

Tazzie said:


> It's so exciting to read!


Even more exciting to live!

For a while there I was having to do my EFT tapping on the drive down to calm myself and 'self hypnotise' into doing this, all the time wondering WHY, I was putting myself through it, after all it's meant to be fun right?

Now I look forward to riding, and don't even have to take my Bachs Rescue Remedy any more, no lunging, just tack her up, walk her in hand to let her blow, tighten cinch and off we go..well to tell the truth I am having someone hold her when I get on right now, so need to fix that one next......but it is not a huge deal, but still needs working on.


----------



## HeroAndGunner

Golden Horse said:


> Even more exciting to live!
> 
> For a while there I was having to do my EFT tapping on the drive down to calm myself and 'self hypnotise' into doing this, all the time wondering WHY, I was putting myself through it, after all it's meant to be fun right?
> 
> Now I look forward to riding, and don't even have to take my Bachs Rescue Remedy any more, no lunging, just tack her up, walk her in hand to let her blow, tighten cinch and off we go..well to tell the truth I am having someone hold her when I get on right now, so need to fix that one next......but it is not a huge deal, but still needs working on.


I used to be the same way. Isn't it just lovely to actually enjoy riding and not over thinking every possible bad scenario? :loveshower:


----------



## Tazzie

You'll get there! There are still some days I have hubby hold for me, so I never see that as a huge issue! I'm glad things are going so well and you don't have to use so many methods to calm yourself to ride!


----------



## Golden Horse

Poor Fergie...well I guess not so poor....had a revisit in being sharp off the leg, seeing as we are currently working a lot on forward and rhythm. So both reins in one hand, whip in the other, then check position, especially feet, and ASK, no reaction then a swift tap, and let her go at whatever speed you have....certainly sharpened her up a lot. We did lots of transitions, and after a few tries didn't have to use the whip at all, just squeeze and off we go. 

There were two of us riding, and we were asked to do an exercise riding down the centre line, then riding 10 m circles down the line, then large again, back down the centre line, and ride 3 perfect halts on the track down the line. The first funny was that neither of us could understand the explanation of the circles that she wanted, so she had to draw it on the white board for us, that's when we found it LOOKED painfully easy....turned out to be darn difficult, both of us had to repeat it many times, turns out that she didn't want us to just "go through the motions, but ride it like you mean it"

I got the strong jog, halt, strong jog halt, strong jog, halt walk on, on my second attempt, Oh did I mention you had to stay halted, motionless, until told to trot on, the other ride I felt sorry for, couldn't nail a straight halt, but eventually got it.

I had more trouble with the 10m circle line, especially as we had to turn onto the centre line at C, the scary end of the arena, and this time the door was open! I stayed with it, and didn't insist on a perfect turn, just a calm and peaceful turn, but couldn't get three great circles. In the end I took my 12" bit of baler twine out, and rode it with my hands restricted and what do you know, second try and a hit it. It turned out to be a very long lesson, "NO do it again" was heard a lot, and that was fine. There was a while there when I felt I couldn't do anything right, I was getting corrected the whole time. Now I know that I am doing a lot right, and she is being harder on us to make us better.

We were chatting after about bits, and coach thinks that we should try something a little thinner and lighter, so have put my Eggbutt French Link on for next lesson, it will be interesting to see if it makes any difference, not sure if it will or not.


----------



## Prairie

_It's nice to hear that your instructor is demanding more from you now. That means you've improved and now it's down to fine tuning your performance so your score will soon reflect this improvement too. _


----------



## Golden Horse

:loveshower::thumbsup::cheers::charge::racing:

Today was a great day, this is the first private lesson I have had for ....well a long time, so it is the first time that Fergie has been alone in the indoor for a long time.

She was so good, of course looky and hard to settle, but that is just Fergie. I rode her in the Eggbutt Frenchlink, rather than the loose ring berry jointed snaffle that I have been riding her in, and coach and I both agree that she seems happier in it, not WOW this is IT different, but we like it better than the other one, so we will use it for a while.

Today I think we have had some of the best walk work that we have ever done, she was forward, working from behind, great rhythm, and low and behold, we had flexion and bend, I FINALLY got how to have that constant conversation without nagging, and we had a lot of beautiful moments.

The trot...well we DID have some nice moments, but I'm struggling to really push her through, she falls out very easily, and it is hard to keep her in rhythm.I don't think I have trotted so much in a lesson for a long time, once we started we had to keep going...but although I couldn't get any consistency, it is nice to know that I can get it.

According to coach, time to step up the game, and really push both of us, Fergie is very much a "make me" sort if mare, if you don't ask and insist she is more than happy not to bother. So ongoing more impulsion, more rhythm, and then nice flexion and bend.....so happy tonight, I know what I am aiming at, getting feels of it really really helps..


----------



## Golden Horse

Awww, just got a fb message from a youngster at the barn.......

Hi. The other day I was working with Sula. And when I put her back in the pasture. The mares were on the other side of a hill. Sula called out. Then your sweet mare came galloping toward the gate to come show Sula where they are. Your mare slowly trotted while Sula cantered behind her. I found this super cute.

Sula is a little 2 year old....nice that Fergie is looking after her


----------



## Golden Horse

It is official, FERGIE IS A DIVA.....job done, journey over...

I was running late for my lesson today, so had to rush getting ready, so having to stop and take burrs out of her forelock was a delay I could of done with out. I got them all out but didn't stop to comb her all smooth, we went and start warming up and she was kind of OK, but as soon as the lesson, group, was 'called to order' she started throwing her head about, with such force, I thought there was something seriously wrong. I took her over to Coach, who says "I can't see anything wrong, maybe she doesn't like her forelock being in a mess" 

I laughed

"No seriously, we had a mare here before who would not settle if her mane or forelock was 'poofy'"

"Oh for goodness sake," lent forward and smoothed things down as best I can, and what do you know? Yup no more head tossing DIVA!

The offending forelock








As to the lesson, it was great, FINALLY got some nice jog work and some great walk. We were doing all sorts of patterns, I was elected leader because I need to concentrate on listening to direction, and because Fergie needs to be brave and learn to lead..

We ended up doing some lope work at the 'scary' end of the arena and nailed it Go US...we worked hard, definitely a wet saddle blanket LOL...so had a nice shower after


----------



## Tazzie

Perhaps the forelock was brushing her ears or something? I know it *should* be normal to her to feel her forelock, but that's why I ride Izzie in a fly bonnet. Keeps her from spazzing out over the forelock smacking her ears. She would do the whole head toss, not settle thing too. Mares :lol:

I'm glad you had a good ride! She's looking so good! Go you guys!! :lol:


----------



## Prairie

Of course Fergie's going to have an opinion about her forelock---she's a red mare!


Glad you had another great lesson. When's the next show?


----------



## Golden Horse

Tazzie said:


> Perhaps the forelock was brushing her ears or something? I know it *should* be normal to her to feel her forelock, but that's why I ride Izzie in a fly bonnet. Keeps her from spazzing out over the forelock smacking her ears. She would do the whole head toss, not settle thing too. Mares :lol:


Ah, now that makes sense, I can understand her not wanting her ears tickled, Red mares :icon_rolleyes:

Her new ear bonnet is at the post office, will be going up today to pick it up




Prairie said:


> Glad you had another great lesson. When's the next show?


Schooling show on Monday, I have booked three tests, I'm thinking about riding a Level 1 and see how it goes....maybe

Then full show on Sept 3rd 4th, then Provincial Finals to end the season 30th Sept

Save​


----------



## Tazzie

I hope the fly bonnet helps! I know it helped us  Izzie was a BAD head tosser. With a bonnet, she's totally steady. Amazing the difference! And thankfully legal to show in! I can't wait to see Fergie in hers!!

And yay!! Good luck! I can't wait to hear about it!


----------



## Golden Horse

Tazzie said:


> I hope the fly bonnet helps! I know it helped us  Izzie was a BAD head tosser. With a bonnet, she's totally steady. Amazing the difference! * And thankfully legal to show in! * I can't wait to see Fergie in hers!!


Going to have to check with the Western Dressage rules, I think it's judges discretion for fly protection only, which could be dubious in last week of September..
Save​


----------



## Tazzie

Dang, I just looked that up and it did say only for insects :/ in English Dressage it can be worn whenever (so it seems) as long as you can take them off to present to the gate keeper (they usually do.) Hmmm. Any rules about using something to hold together the forelock? Or banding it for shows?


----------



## Golden Horse

I could probably band, but I like the way the bonnet looks as well as thinking she goes better in it....usually I have her forelock brushed out well, that is the first time we have dealt with a POOF....


----------



## Tazzie

I do prefer the look of a bonnet now too :lol: and that's fair. Miss priss doesn't want a poofy forelock :lol:


----------



## Golden Horse

We had great fun yesterday, it was a schooling show at the barn, we had an accredited judge, she marked the actual movements, and gave written comments, but also chatted to everyone after each ride, to give feed back. My first test was I was very 'bracy' very disappointing as that is what we have been working so well on overcoming







trouble is the walk work is so much better, but most of the test is done at the trot. *sigh*

Second test, started great, we had a novice reader, and she was reading beautifully, the test was going well until I got dinged out for wrong course, yeah, she was reading the wrong test. It actually helped a lot though, because nothing was riding on it, it was easy just to laugh about it, and that helped everyone relax. Second test was better, and the third one, I didn't feel as if it was that good, but the judge and my coach agreed it was our best effort of the day.

Overall summing up, she thinks that Fergie is a good horse for me, that we are developing a good partnership, but it takes a year or so to really get together with a new horse. Fergie is simply not forgiving, she said Troy, who I was riding last year would ignore mistakes, with Fergie you just have to be spot on. She also thinks that Fergie will teach me a lot, well she has already and there is more to come..I am frustrated that I'm still bracing and screwing up stuff, when we are doing so much better in lessons...but need to move on and get better.

All my tests were in the morning, then it was massage and chiro for Fergie in the afternoon, and she was in much better shape than last time. Was a little fixed in the sacrum area again, need to do some backing work with her in hand and under saddle each time I'm out. But apart from that, she was good, yippeee









A friend contacted me last week, said that she wasn't ever likely to wear the show shirt that she had bought, and would I like it....I said I would give it a try, so she gave it to the massage person who happened to be out at her place on the Saturday, I tried it on and it fit, so I kept it on, very over dressed for a schooling show, but it matched Fergies bonnet well

















There is a video of one of my tests, not sure I want to post it though


----------



## WhimsicalMe

I haven't had a chance to read all 13 pages of replies and updates but I wanted to tell you that the two videos on the first post are a huge improvement and I look forward to learning all about your progression! Kudos to you for building up your confidence slowly I'm doing the same.


----------



## PoptartShop

So happy you had a great time at the show. Great job! 
I love her bonnet as well, so cute! Teal looks good on her.


----------



## Prairie

Glad you had fun yesterday. Just remember to sing or hum when you're feeling bracy. Now for the advice I gave DD when she was showing-----it's ok to make mistakes, just don't make the same one you did the last time! Make a different one instead


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582

I read through the previous pages, and you two are amazing!

I'm officially subbing now to keep following you. It's the best feeling when you have that moment where you "click" with your horse, isn't it? I had that with my gelding last fall or winter. We're in the same boat as you, sometimes we take four steps back when we go forward two, but those victories make it worth it!


----------



## PoptartShop

Prairie said:


> Glad you had fun yesterday. Just remember to sing or hum when you're feeling bracy. Now for the advice I gave DD when she was showing-----it's ok to make mistakes, just don't make the same one you did the last time! Make a different one instead


This is actually SO true. I hum a song, and it really does work when you're feeling bracy. 

Love that bonnet...think I said that like 50x now, but it's so cute!


----------



## Golden Horse

WhimsicalMe said:


> I haven't had a chance to read all 13 pages of replies and updates but I wanted to tell you that the two videos on the first post are a huge improvement and I look forward to learning all about your progression! Kudos to you for building up your confidence slowly I'm doing the same.


Thanks, it is a slow process to get confidence back, but it's a great journey, so glad I have a coach who has stuck with me, and keeps pushing.



PoptartShop said:


> I love her bonnet as well, so cute! Teal looks good on her.


Yeah I love the teal



Prairie said:


> Glad you had fun yesterday. Just remember to sing or hum when you're feeling bracy. Now for the advice I gave DD when she was showing-----it's ok to make mistakes, just don't make the same one you did the last time! Make a different one instead


Lol, sadly my main 'mistake' is the one that I'm still struggling to get over..and that is those hands



BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 said:


> I read through the previous pages, and you two are amazing!
> 
> I'm officially subbing now to keep following you. It's the best feeling when you have that moment where you "click" with your horse, isn't it? I had that with my gelding last fall or winter. We're in the same boat as you, sometimes we take four steps back when we go forward two, but those victories make it worth it!


Yeah this journey is always a bit of a roller coaster that is for sure.

Save​


----------



## Tazzie

You'll get there! We ALL make mistakes, horse and rider! I get excited when I have a show I DON'T blow my lead (I don't know WHY I'm fine cuing at home, but at a show I can't concentrate.) Heck, Charlotte and Valegro messed up their Grand Prix special ride in the Olympics. He cantered instead of trot half pass, and then did one tempis instead of two tempis. Don't beat yourself up over :wink:

I do know how hard it is to battle something though, and then get SO frustrated when you do well with it at home and not in the show ring. But that's what schooling shows are good for! Helping to gain more confidence and to work on letting go of things you battle. Just remember to keep it fun!

And you guys win best turned out in my books! The shirt looks fantastic on you, and Fergie looks amazing in that fly bonnet! It's a very put together look!

Congratulations on a great show though, and improving on it throughout the day!


----------



## Golden Horse

Here we go, the video, LOL the girl doing the gate also took the video, so it is a bit shaky but gets better later.






The bracy stuff now comes from trying to get her to bend, rather than on my nerves, although that is part of the problem, performance nerves, rather than me and Fergie nerves. On my own now I can get that soft conversation going, in the arena I go back to trying to MAKE it happen, rather than just staying soft and asking for it...but there are both good and bad bits in there


----------



## Tazzie

I see exactly what you mean, and I know exactly what you mean. I have that same issue. At home I ride mainly off my seat in legs. But suddenly at a show I ride more with my hands trying to get that bend. Even though I know better. I do think the performance nerves play into it a lot too.

With the video, funnily enough I think you both looked the most relaxed at the lope (well, and the walk; you did say you guys had been working on that). You weren't asking her to do much else other than maintain the lope, and she wasn't nearly as busy with her head (the sign you weren't that busy with your hands.)

I think you guys make a great team. I think it's a great first show season, and I know you'll have MANY more great ones coming your way! And Fergie is a NICE horse! I really, really like her


----------



## Golden Horse

Tazzie said:


> I see exactly what you mean, and I know exactly what you mean. I have that same issue. At home I ride mainly off my seat in legs. But suddenly at a show I ride more with my hands trying to get that bend. Even though I know better. I do think the performance nerves play into it a lot too.


Frustrating isn't it? Back to the practice, practice until the right thing is instinctive



Tazzie said:


> With the video, funnily enough I think you both looked the most relaxed at the lope (well, and the walk; you did say you guys had been working on that). You weren't asking her to do much else other than maintain the lope, and she wasn't nearly as busy with her head (the sign you weren't that busy with your hands.)


Funny that, I don't do much at the lope, just let her do her thing, the Judge did say that everything got better after out lope work, we looked happier together, I'm actually pleased with that, because it is only last month that we really put the lope back in...



Tazzie said:


> I think you guys make a great team. I think it's a great first show season, and I know you'll have MANY more great ones coming your way! And Fergie is a NICE horse! I really, really like her


Well thank you, she IS a nice horse, it's taken me a while to realize how nice she is....


----------



## Tazzie

That's why I said funnily enough :wink: I knew you just put it back into your work. And you're welcome  keep being rockstars!


----------



## Golden Horse

@Tazzie we are sure going to try! two shows left for the season...


----------



## PoptartShop

You guys look great. 
I can relate about the bracing thing like I said- it's hard to get it down! Like, the more you think 'ok, relax, don't brace' you brace even more LOL at least for me. You do really look relaxed though. That lope looked so smooth! Fergie is a beautiful horse!


----------



## carshon

I think you two look great together and she is a fantastic looking mare. Great to see Western Dressage too!


----------



## Golden Horse

PoptartShop said:


> That lope looked so smooth! Fergie is a beautiful horse!


Her walk and her lope are both beautiful to ride, and she is quite lovely.



carshon said:


> I think you two look great together and she is a fantastic looking mare. Great to see Western Dressage too!


Thank you, she is a strange sight in Western Dressage, among all the little low headed Quarter Horses, but the judges have all seen things they like in her.


----------



## Golden Horse

I think today was about the best ride I have had on Fergie EVER...

I finally have got to feel the joy of soft contact, and also actually getting inside leg to outside rein, and she was so consistent and went so nicely, apart from her 'yawning' habit. Coach eventually cracked, now convinced that I am do nothing to cause it, and now we are going to try a noseband on her. Well on it went and WOW was madam crabby about it, we had some petulant moments when she tried to gape and came up against resistance. It wasn't that tight, maybe a fraction tighter than I would fit it, but it seemed to work as a reminder. I have been lent the noseband we were using, very western, rawhide, adjustable....she says it looks nice and that I should find one with a black hanger, or dye a brown one. I'm not sure, I found my oldest English cavesson today and I'm toying with trying that....Would an English Cavesson look wrong?


----------



## Tazzie

Hard to say with it just laying there, but I'd put it on her and see how it looks! I don't see how it'd be weird looking as long as it didn't have the little tab for the flash. Hopefully having a noseband will help her stop with her habit! And glad you had a great ride!


----------



## Golden Horse

Here is Fergie trying to close her eyes and pretend the nose band isn't there









Also looking gorgeous wearing it









Wearing it is making a difference, but they are not legal for Western Dressage in Canada, so we will train with this one and then leave it off for shows...hope that we have reset her habit. Thing is next show is next weekend, AGHHHHH just hope we can take our new found understanding into the ring.


----------



## tinyliny

well done, at show! I agree that the canter looked good, especially going right. she got a bit revved up there toward the end. all in all, really well done.


----------



## Golden Horse

I need to cross reference this thread in here http://www.horseforum.com/horse-riding/so-excited-last-i-understand-722826/ I have to nail the time line for when things really started to turn around for Fergie and I.....


----------



## sarahfromsc

I love the light bulb moment(s)!


----------



## PoptartShop

Fergie looks absolutely gorgeous in that bonnet! I know, I've said it like a million times but she really does. So cute!


----------



## Golden Horse

Well that was a long weekend, the show was at our home barn, so when I wasn't riding, or dealing with Fergie, I was working the gate, calling tests, being on the calculating team for scores, working as groom for anyone who had two horses......generally busy....

As to the showing part, well kind of mixed feelings, I had such high hopes going into this, our new found partnership and understanding was coming on nicely, and I was really hoping that this was the show that we would break through into consistent 60's but WRONG....still stuck in the 50's, BUT we were consistent, the marks all fell between 57% and 59.6%. When I look back to the first show of the year we were at 51's and 2's with a stand out at 59%. Placings? well a couple of seconds a third, two 4ths, a 5th and a 6th

 

And now to the important things...

First test of first day, first centre line and halt felt great, turn at C, all good, in fact things are going really well, this is building into something nice....then it happens. We are doing a nice jog around past C when we are no longer jogging, we are spooking sideways, and spinning.......I am on the verge of a meltdown the world is balanced, when the rider kicks in, I relax, she comes back to me, we circle, kind of side pass past C, and carry on with the rest of the test. I was so glad that I stayed on, didn't freak out, and rode it out, even though we had lost the harmony of the first few moves. I found out later that just as we were going past the wind picked up some papers and blew then across the cab, and the judge had tried to grab them, and that had spooked the girl. Of course this meant that passing C from then on, ranged from scary, to, in the end, an eye roll just to check the paper situation.

We did have some really nice moments, the people who have been watching us all year could see a real difference, and there was a lot of surprise that our scores weren't higher. This was the first time Fergie and I had done 4 tests a day over 2 days, so 8 tests and it was a lot.....by test 7 and 8 I was feeling that I could ride her in spurs!

Over all, apart from surviving the spook, the highlights, scoring a couple of 7's, one for a free walk, YIPPEE, I have always been disappointed that she has been scoring 5.5's and 6's, 7 feels right. All the practising halts paid off, got a 7 for a 5 second halt at A, was pleased with that. Judges comments, lots of mention of potential, the fact we are showing more of that potential, it was all very positive. Then the judge came to find us after day #2 to say that Fergie is a good horse, she thinks that she will never deliberately hurt me, she does over react, but at the same time kind of takes care of her rider as well. She says she sees so many improvements, we are right on the verge of a break through. She says that the way I ride corners is great, with the outside contact, and inside bend, now I need to find a way of doing that on the long sides!

I think we looked sharp, with the whole outfit...this was my trainers favourite pic










She says my hands are level, we both have our heads up, and we both have our mouths closed!

a couple more


















One more show to go....lots of work needed, but a harvest to get in, lots to fit in hereSave​


----------



## PoptartShop

You guys look SO GOOD! I love how you both match too!!!


----------



## Golden Horse

It wouldn't of been my first color choice, but I really like it


----------



## Tazzie

I LOVE the pictures! You guys look incredible together! And I think the judge is right. You're right on the cusp of a breakthrough  and I definitely don't think Fergie will every hurt you intentionally. She sounds like a solid mare!


----------



## Golden Horse

OK, so in the last couple of months I have just found ladder after ladder in this game, so it did not come as a shock to hit a little snake this week, and I slid a few spaces back down the board..

Driving down to the barn for some reason the doubt and the fear was growing, and I'm making excuses in my head why I'll just hang out with her and not ride. When I catch her and bring her in I see a little chip on her hoof, GREAT now I can't ride, only it is tiny, so no excuse there. So I go through the familair old ritual, I'll tack her up, and go into the arena, but I'll hand work her, rather than ride. Then my lesson companion says I'll hold her while you get on, and I can't think of a good excuse not to so I climb on....start warming up, I'm tense, she's tense, and it's not getting a lot better. Coach comes in and watches for a second then calls us down to the end, asks D what she wants to work on, and gets a huge long reply, about transitions, contact etc....she takes one look at me and says..."RIGHT, lets get moving" 

We do some circles, some transitions, then I get called over, "OK, jump off, I want to ride her a minute" My face 







Before when she needed someone to ride her she would call for A, to come ride. Coaches knees have been that bad that she hasn't been able to ride much, but she is getting back. It was funny to watch at first as madam went through a range of evasions before settling down to doing some nice work. When she had done, she brings her over and says "She's not easy"

Me with smug look "Told you so"
"Now hang on, she isn't hard either, you just have to ride her properly....well that's me told!

So I got back on, and we work on some transitions and it is getting better, then we got to do some fun stuff that we haven't tried before, walk across the arena, turn on haunches, walk back, turn back, leg yielding from centre line to wall, some shoulder in work, it was fun to find that she can actually do all of that, makes Level 1 possible for next year. We finished by loping 20m circles, then going straight into 10m jog, back into 20m lope. The first direction I was still tight and had to go back to singing, but when we switched it all fell into place and we had some great circles, and quit on that...

I seems that you have to push through sometimes to find the good stuff! Lets hope that I can find another ladder next.Save​


----------



## Golden Horse

Aghhh, Provincial Finals entries have been accepted, so I guess we are going, despite the fact that harvest has been so delayed by the weather and other issues, and the fact that I managed to screw up my knee 11 days ago (yes and counting) so have been been rehabbing since. I have managed a couple of rides, one was cut short, I couldn't keep going, but yesterday with a full quota of pain killers on board I did the whole session. 

The short lesson, was kind of fun though, the girl I was scheduled to ride with was running late, and the next client arrived well early, so we all agreed to ride together, and for once I was the good example. J is an adult beginner, riding the mare she took over from her daughter, the mare is far more GO than WHOA, and it is interesting to see J doing hard hands and curling forward that I used to do when Fergie got quick on me. P has been having lessons for while, but maybe not from the best instructor, she rides way to long, so has to either mess with her reins, or make such big hand movements to make contact, that her horse is just kind of wandering along.

Fergie and I though, ROCKING it, well for very short moments we were rocking it, have rein length sussed, for main part have the 'conversation' with the reins sussed, now all we need to to is get that consistently.

Yesterday, well that was interesting, first private lesson I have had in for ever, so also the first time Fergie has been in the indoor arena without company for a long time, I_ think,_ not since my melt down. I will admit that, seeing as we were riding inside because the weather was so windy out, that I put her ear puffs in, they or something worked a treat, it was easy to keep her attention, and not let her get distracted by stuff going on outside. It was more challenging keeping her from being interested in the coaches young son, who bought a plastic fairy castle into the arena and was noisily filling it with rocks!

Yesterday we were back to the main focus being my seat, she was pointing out that I have a bad habit of using my legs way to far back, nearly at the rear cinch, rather than on her barrel. Coach was having me tilt my seat and feel what it did to my leg position, and it is crazy, slump a little onto your pubis, legs go back, tilt pelvis a little, sit back on pockets, legs hang down. Sometimes it is shocking to go back to the most simple of exercises and re connect with what good feels like. Once again I am amazed at people who are self taught, I know that not everyone is wanting to be a dressage rider, but Fergie is not a trained dressage horse, so her reactions of softening and going nicely, are in response to better position and riding, not learned reaction, if that makes sense. Coach always says, she looks so happy when you are riding properly!

Now the big one for yesterday, now Fergie has settled down and is in regular work ETC. she is becoming lazy under saddle, I asked about spurs back in the spring, but kind of got laughed at, yesterday I won my spurs back, and WOW what a difference. I suddenly have a whole lot of horse, and a whole lot of energy to deal with, and it really made me smile. I don't have to do a lot, nudge with calves, no reaction, a touch with the spur, and it is just a short English style POW spur that we tried, and we have energy. Only tried them for the last 10 mins or so of the lesson, next time we will use them from the start.

Provincials in 10 days and counting!

And just for fun, a highly messed with pic from last week


----------



## Prairie

Congratulations on earning your spurs! Love the picture......very nice background to show both of you off. Now you just need to do a touchup with teal for your clothing and saddle pad.


----------



## Golden Horse

Prairie said:


> Now you just need to do a touchup with teal for your clothing and saddle pad.


Can't do touch ups, so altered another pic


----------



## Tazzie

Yay for earning your spurs back!! And I'm glad it's all coming together! Having such a great instructor is wonderful, and you guys have really made some progress this year  I'm excited you're doing the Provincial Finals!! Good luck! Will be excited to hear how it goes  And I love the pictures!


----------



## carshon

Love those pics! And I am so happy to read your posts and your progress is wonderful!


----------



## Golden Horse

Happy Anniversary to me and The Valkyrie, I bought her a year ago today!


----------



## Prairie

And look how far yoy both have come! Congratulations on an amazing year of progress and overcoming so many issues as you and Fergie have formed a partnership.


----------



## Golden Horse

Prairie said:


> And look how far yoy both have come! Congratulations on an amazing year of progress and overcoming so many issues as you and Fergie have formed a partnership.


Thank you Prairie, we HAVE come a long way, still have a ways to go, but now I am enjoying the journey for it's own sake, rather than for the destination :smile:


----------



## PoptartShop

Ahhh you guys rock.  
I love the pictures too, really cool!!!


----------



## Golden Horse

Thanks @PoptartShop I love the change in her neck shape over the year, not quite so much under muscle in the second pic.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

So happy for you GH!


----------



## Golden Horse

That is the show season done and dusted, those who had qualified went to Provincial Finals this weekend, Dressage, Hunters, Jumpers, Reiners, WP, gamers, Equitation, all sorts of horse sports in an end of show season celebration, and it was great.

We arrived Thursday afternoon, and warm ups....OH DEAR. our warm up was in Ring 1, that was the one by the trees, with a Superstore across the lot, that has generators running, and trucks delivering, and madam decided that the area from C around to B was definitely suspect....our in the ring warm up was not good. So I took her into the free warm up area, the trees were still an issue, but the end of the warm up near the barn was 'safe' We managed to get some good work, so off for a bath, and she was brilliant (ish) well OK, better than normal, I could tie her up and bath her without help, a definite step forward. Off to supper and go through the day sheets for dressage and YES, I am scheduled my first 3 tests in ring 2, just the last in ring 4, love it.


Friday I didn't ride until nearly lunch time, so a slow start, and no breakfast...thank you nerves. I was watching the time and planning when to get tacked up and get out to warm up and still got it wrong! Next time add half an hour, best be out walking around, then panicking to get out there!

Test #1 - ridden in front of a judge that I have never seen before, she is out of Province, when I halted at X at the end, I looked across at my trainer and she had the biggest smile out, I thought it was the best test I had ridden, she felt great, calm soft and giving, loved it.

Comments "Accurate test, Horse a bit strong today....LOL no she wasn't that was her NOT being strong, but the judge does not know that! score 60.260%

Test #2 I didn't feel as good to me, but the cheering gallery said it looked better, Judge, one of our regular ones scored us at 62%, the first score in the 60's she has ever given me, "this horse has great paces, which will become more evident as this partnership matures"

Now although the judge liked it, and the stadium, I was having to really work at the end of the test, she felt like she was going to drop out of the gait. SO in the break between my the tests, I went and found my spurs, and it allowed me to be softer and not nag in the next test.

Test #3 it felt good, it scored 60.60% Comment "Bend is becoming more evident, contact more consistent, well done" 


Now off to ring #1 for the last test, and yes, she was better than the warm ups, but still highly suspicious of that corner, so it was hard to get her to relax and bend. Just to help things along, they had taken the ring down from the full ring to the short ring, and the pylon for the letter R was lying on its side by B, and a couple of horses had spooked at it. Fergie had actually passed it a couple of times without noticing, and I had dismissed it from being an issue, so it surprised me that she decided to get offended at it when we came along from M and have to do 20m circle at B, picking up lope in first 1/4 of circle LOL. I felt it start and got her head round, got some leg on and said "NOPE, not here, not today" and she went "Oh, OK" and off we went.

It was no surprise that the test only scored 53.6% and got a comment about "horse tense" Now although it was the worst test, it was also the best one, because I overcame a bunch of Gremlins, and rode her through it.

I'm saying she made Diva status this weekend, we got a third and 2 fourth places, very happy with that.

I also got to meet the person who bred her, which was a real buzz, I now know that her sire was a Morgan, mum was QH/Belgian cross. Fergie has been to California, and did some hunting when she was there, I am only her 3rd owner, and again, she jumps! Good job she dressages as well!

Some pics from the day


----------



## Golden Horse

It missed one


----------



## greentree

Gorgeous!!! You both look wonderful! Good work!!


----------



## Tazzie

Another instance where this forum needs a LOVE button!! This sounds like an incredibly successful show to cap off show season! You held it together in the most challenging one and you conquered even more demons! You've come SOO far from where you started!

That smile in the last picture of the first post (looks to be a free walk?) is PERFECT! You look SO happy and she looks perfectly relaxed! Go you!!

How cool you got to meet her breeder! Were they impressed with how far she's come? Because they really should be! That's too cool to find out what she's done with her former owners too! Sounds like a great horse, not that we didn't already know that :wink:

And PS, I LOVE the whole get up! That hellhat looks absolutely stunning and ties it all in so well!


----------



## Change

Congratulations on a successful show, GH! It sounds like you had a blast!


----------



## JCnGrace

Congrats Golden. glad you had a good show!


----------



## egrogan

I agree with Tazzie, love that walk picture. Fergie looks so good there!!


----------



## carshon

Happy Dance! I cannot tell you how happy this post made me. What fun and you two looked so good together! I get inspired each and every time I read one of your posts!


----------



## Prairie

Congratulations on such a successful show season with Fergie and overcoming so many obstacles along the way! What a way to end on a good note.


----------



## Golden Horse

@Tazzie, yup that's our free walk, actually scored a 7 for a free walk in one test, AT LAST.


----------



## Golden Horse

The dressage show was on Friday, and Fergie and I stayed on the Saturday to keep the girl who had qualified for hunters company. I was a lovely day, just hanging out, watching classes, and taking Fergie for walks and some in hand grazing. At the first show of the season we had to keep her stall gates closed, we were worried she would try and come over, but this weekend she was quite calm throughout. But Saturday afternoon, she looked like this










Not sure if it had anything to do with it, but in the morning I bought her a go on the Theraplate demonstration machine that was there. After a long battle to get her to stand up there with all 4 feet, she actually did her 20 mins of treatment.....she seemed to like it. She also loaded like a champ to come home, first time that she has done that.


----------



## Tazzie

My best friend has a Theraplate and LOVES it. It's helped A LOT of her horses out. Izzie was a bit unsure of it, but seemed to enjoy the feel after it was finished. It's a cool thing!


----------



## Prairie

I watched the demo of a Theraplate at Equifest a couple of years ago and was amazed that the horses seemed to relax quickly on it. I didn't price it because I figured it was fairly expensive----do our Earthquakes take the place of one of those?


----------



## Golden Horse

Yup @Prairie it is expensive, but after her treatment she was just so chilled. We all got to play with it later in the day, we are telling our trainer she needs to get one for the barn, great for people as well as horses! Totally shook out all my aches in the legs, and made me feel good.


----------



## Whinnie

Although I had started reading your journal when you first started it, I lapsed. Yesterday, I started back from the very beginning and read all the way through. I want you to know how very inspiring your journey is to me and how uplifting it was to read this whole journal (so far). I am looking forward to more. This is helping me more than you know. Thank you.


----------



## Tazzie

They are pricey, but so worth it from what I've seen! And my best friend will often toss a blanket on it for herself to lay down on. Says it helps out her back a lot! I definitely think your trainer needs one :lol:


----------



## tinyliny

I like this saying; ""NOPE, not here, not today".

I use that from time to time.


----------



## Golden Horse

Ahh the ups and downs of horse riding.


The end of today's lesson was kind of abrupt, we had been working on some leg yielding, then coach shouted 



"STOP, stop right now, you're done"
"Say What?"
" You're done, off, that last little bit was the best you and Fergie have done, you need to stop on that"


It felt great, we had done so much stuff in a shortish lesson, WONDERFUL.


The start of the lesson though, not so pretty. One of my 3 month goals was to be able to mount without help, and coach being coach decided to start today...I went to mount, Fergie was fidgeting, and I chickened out. I tried a few times and was getting more and more uptight, on the verge of tears, "I can't do this" I got told to just take deep breaths and go do it, and stop expecting her to be perfect. But there lies the problem, the day of the accident I was about to mount Ben, and he was a little to far away, I was about to get off the step and move him, when I heard my friend say "You're being to fussy" so I over rode that little inner voice, and woke up with the first responders on site. It is very hard for me NOT to make sure that she is exactly where I want her.


Another girl mentioned that when she was getting over a mounting accident she got angry and that helped her through it. Coach pointed out that getting angry wouldn't work for me, because Fergie just channels any energy I'm putting out. So the only way that it will work is for me to have "calm positive energy" to coin a phrase. 



I managed in the end to get her to stand and got myself on, because deep down, I know she won't explode, buck, bolt or do anything else bad. So that monkey is still on my back, it is going take a while to be confident while mounting, but once in the saddle, life is so different now, I love it.


----------



## Golden Horse

I was thinking about yesterday.....

Fergie and I are getting there, I KNOW, the thinking brain knows that this mare is good through and through, opinionated, spicy, red headed, but she is a nice girl. 

Reactive brain still 'thinks' (only it does not REALLY think, that's the problem) that she is going to explode. 

Thinking brain has won the battle once I am on her, my confidence to ride her through issues just keeps growing, I can tell reactive side to STFU.

Mounting, reactive is still winning, as much as the thinking side keeps saying, "In a year has she ever done more that take a step while you are mounting?" Reactive keeps expecting her to buck, bolt, explode. whatever.....it is a disservice to Fergie, but dumping this monkey is hard.

I give thanks so often for a great coach in my camp, I know without coach being there to push, and knowing when to push, when to hug, when to shout, when to cajole, I would not have arrived at this exciting point.


----------



## Prairie

Just remember how far you and Fergie have come and all the great improvements the judges have noted. You've over come reactive many times so just continue to buckle up and march onward---you two are unstoppable!


----------



## Golden Horse

Prairie said:


> Just remember how far you and Fergie have come and all the great improvements the judges have noted. You've over come reactive many times so just continue to buckle up and march onward---you two are unstoppable!


Thanks, we are doing our best to just keep moving right along....after playing with all the 'buttons' on Saturday I'm looking forward to actually starting to work on our Level 1 tests soon.


----------



## Tazzie

I'm glad you have such a wonderful coach who is in tune with what you need when you need it! You'll get there with the mounting block. But I understand the all consuming fear and the "what if..." you have going on. It'll all come together, I know it will!

And hooray on such a great leg yield you all called it quits right then!


----------



## Golden Horse

Tazzie said:


> I'm glad you have such a wonderful coach who is in tune with what you need when you need it! You'll get there with the mounting block. But I understand the all consuming fear and the "what if..." you have going on. It'll all come together, I know it will!
> 
> And hooray on such a great leg yield you all called it quits right then!


I do give thanks for having a coach who has managed to help me along this far, she is by nature a very type A, get it done type person, and the coach I see and hear working with the advanced jumper class is a lot different to the one that I hear :wink: I am amazed by her ability to change her style to get the best out of people, sometimes she does get it wrong, she is only human, but so far, for me she has been spot on.

I'm not sure if it was the leg yield itself that impressed, we had done an X to F yield, then continued around the short end to K, it was then I heard the "STOP" command....it was a shock, I thought we must have a major tack malfunction or something.


----------



## Prairie

LOL, when you get all those buttons figured out, would you please post the secret on here! Remember I ride a red mare, which means lots of opinions and discussions, plus she has 8 "gears" just to confuse me.


----------



## Whinnie

Now, I don't doubt that Fergie will fiqure out that if she is perfect, her ride is shorter, so watch out!


----------



## Golden Horse

Whinnie said:


> Now, I don't doubt that Fergie will fiqure out that if she is perfect, her ride is shorter, so watch out!


LOL, my trainer is great for that, I have has some very short rides on all the horses I have ridden there, if we get something great she just stops it there, make much of them walk them in hand to cool off, make sure they get rewarded. 

On the other side we have had some longer rides where this clip comes to mind

http://youtu.be/s6EaoPMANQM?t=1m

Please try and understand before one of us dies!


----------



## Golden Horse

I posted this picture on Face book last week, mainly because Achmed was obviously not happy with my arrangement of Fergies collection of ribbons this year, or maybe he just wanted one of his own.









It got a few responses around being a great reward for our efforts etc. Now, yes, I DO like my pretty ribbons, I can't deny it, which is why I keep them, but it is not everything.

Yesterday a friend and I were riding and Fergie and I had a lot of wonderful moments, and at the end of the ride I was working on 10m figure 8's at the trot, and she suddenly got so soft and so beautifully bent around the circle, it was lovely, I quit on that, and when I jumped off this is what I saw









Now that REALLY sums up our efforts this year, we have had a few little bits of lipstick before, but this was a real first, so happy to have seen it. Someone asked if was a new bit she liked, I had to say "No, it's the new me that she likes, I'm becoming the rider she needs"


----------



## Golden Horse

It's been a frustrating week, and I haven't been able to ride, for all sorts of reasons, cross fingers it all works out for the rest of the week, a lesson with my coach on Thursday, then a lesson with my favorite dressage judge on Saturday, so looking forward to that one.

It's given me time, while stuck at home, to reflect on our journey over the last year, and I'm shocked how things have changed. I bought her because she was comfortable, because I thought she had the talent to take me to first level, and lets face it because she was in the right price range, remember I was on the rebound from losing my lease horse because I couldn't afford to buy him, and from Gibbs immediately coming down with heaves again when brought into the barn environment. I didn't actually like her that much, it was purely a decision of the head. Everyone said it would take a year for us to gel, and yes, yes they were right, not only have we gelled, I fell in love with her, can't tell you when it happened, I just realized one day how big a chunk of my heart she had stolen..as well as a big chunk of my money with sparkly this that and the other.

I'm thinking back to the last show, I had someone reading my test to me while I was finishing tacking her up, and I realised what a big difference has come over me. Usually as someone reads the test, or as I go through it in my mind I have been thinking in a flat plane, in a diagram of the arena, just fixing the route. This time I was actually riding it on my head, need to get bend here, she will try and baulk there, add leg, need to be aware her, because she will think we are doing our free walk and she will try and stretch on down. It was the first time that I had actually ridden the arena in my mind, this was a big break through I think.

So onward and upward, I am hoping that the beauty and harmony of my last two rides can be found in my lesson on Thursday, we had some beautiful moments. 

Oh, and another maybe breakthrough, last time I rode the mounting block was toward the middle of the arena, rather than in the corner, by the wall. I was going to pick it up and move it, I like the security of the wall, but thought "what the heck" let's try it here, and she stood like a rock, and I just stepped up the steps and stepped on. Can't wait to try it again, I have a feeling that trapping her in a corner has been not good for her, then picking up on my tension has made her worse. which makes me worse, maybe space will work for us.


----------



## Tazzie

Where is that dang love button :lol:

It's amazing how they steal your heart though. I understand the purchase just being from your head, but she has you now :wink: you can definitely tell you guys have gelled and are just setting out into the next stage of your partnership. You guys are really, really good together!

And I'm so happy to hear about the mounting! I'm glad you went with it and she was perfect! I feel that was a HUGE step for you! :clap:


----------



## Whinnie

It is sure hard to explain to outsiders why horse slobber is exciting. I get a little moisture now and then, but not like you did. I sure love reading this and hope I can look forward to similar progress for me in the future.


----------



## carshon

Agree with the others. To quote the A Team "Don't you just love it when a plan comes together?"

So happy for you! Love your posts and being a part of your journey


----------



## PoptartShop

Look at all that progress! Fergie & you are a great team.  I love all your ribbons too!
Super happy for you!!!!


----------



## Golden Horse

*October 20th*

October 20th

Today was a good day, followed up on the mounting block experiment, today it was in it's usual corner, so I dragged it out into the middle, had one false start, but lined her up again and made it second time. I don't know which of has less anxiety out in the middle, but it is working for both of us. If this keep working once my new found bravery becomes habit we will try back in the corner again.

Also had another first, she had no ear plugs, no bonnet today, so fully functioning. She warmed up well, but then the trainer who was working a horse at the other end of the arena was done and left. Last time that a horse left the arena and left Fergie and I alone, she had a major spook baulk, and I had a major melt down, that was the May 20th LOW. Today I had to work to keep her attention on me, but she didn't 'do' anything. LOL she actually got worse again when he brought his next horse in, Fergie could hear him coming in, but I wouldn't let her look over to the gate. She got quite antsy, to the point of calling to the new horse, but managed to keep her mainly focused...

She was just starting to settle in well, when she gave a good spook at a patch of sunlight on the floor. Rode her through it OK, Coach said it was an avoidance tactic, but it didn't work, just got her growled at, and told to smarten up. I say that sunshine has been gone for so long up here she was wondering what the heck it was.


----------



## Golden Horse

*October 23rd*

Yesterday was lesson day with P, my favourite judge, and it was great. I had booked a private lesson, but a buddy of mine had been left off the list, so I said I would do a semi - private, and that turned out to be a great choice. The weather had been great, but right when we were due to ride it poured down, and it made the arena a very noisy place, I had Fergie's ear puffs in, we knew the weather was closing in, but she was still a handful, but I think she was better because she had company. It was also good because even sharing it was a good work out with two of us, on my own I think I would of been totally beat, although to be honest I was working just as hard when I wasn't 'in the spotlight' Lastly I got to see my buddy cantering for the first time,









Obviously as a judge she already knew what I needed to work on, but did ask anyway, nice of her, so transitions and contact it was! It was such a great lesson, it was interesting being coached directly by someone who has being giving me feedback through the year. Her big thing is flexion, and she had me moving my inside hand way out....far further than I was comfortable, but WOW what a reaction, she flexed in, and came down nicely. After a bit of work I was able to trot/jog 10m circles around P, with my inside rein literally flapping, and Fergie was holding the bend on her own, I had a huge smile...

We did a lot of transition work, and some of it was really good, some of it not so, but making progress. It was such a good and positive day, lots of lope to jog transitions, something that we haven't really worked on, and I could see and feel the difference as we worked, especially with the down changes, to often I let her fall out of the lope, but in the end I was really riding the change. The other great thing I noticed was how secure I feel on her now, underneath 'B' were two jump numbers leaning up against the wall, and it was half way through the lesson before she stopped, first spooking, then looking sideways at these things every time we went past. In the past I may have been trying to grab onto something, and definitely feeling touch 'wobbly' at times, but now my butt feels solid in the saddle.


----------



## Tazzie

Your updates made me smile! I'm glad you had such a good lesson! It's quite the feeling to "get it", isn't it?

Yay for Golden Horse and Fergie!!


----------



## Prairie

Great updates! You and Fergie have certainly come along nicely and will make an impressive team next year.


----------



## carshon

I am so missing @Goldenhorse on the forum!


----------



## Golden Horse

carshon said:


> I am so missing @*Gold* enhorse on the forum!


Well thank you for that Carshon, I have popped in to give an update on the Fergie, but it seems that it will be a short visit, I no longer fit in here I feel....which is sad, I was a long time member and active poster, but no longer feel welcome.

Fergie is doing well, we have moved to riding Basic and First level this year, and are scoring 60's in Basic, high 50's in First, but that doesn't reflect the progress we have made, we are getting there. We have tried changing her bit, then no bit, and now we have her in a big old curb, which we are schooling in and I love because she is so light in it, not sure if it will stay, well it won't we will downgrade her to Gibbs old curb if she stays in it. It is a fantastic training tool for both of us....

Some pics for you


----------



## PoptartShop

YAY! Happy to see you posting. 
So happy Fergie is doing so well. She is sooo pretty. I love your tack too. You guys look awesome!


----------



## carshon

@Goldenhorse - I am so glad to see your post! And sad to see you feel you do not fit in. I have always enjoyed learning more about Western Dressage through your posts and living your journey with Fergie.

You two make a great pair!


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582

So glad to see you update! We really have missed you around here. I'm sorry that you don't feel welcome here, because I know you are!

Fergie looks incredible. Glad you guys have been making progress. I've also enjoyed learning from your posts. You're a great person to have on this forum.


----------



## Golden Horse

Last weekend was our Provincial Dressage Finals, and we did not have the greatest run up to it, a couple of weeks ago I my retina tore in the middle of a lesson, I had to go to emergency and ended up having it lasered, and was promptly grounded for 2 weeks...I only got cleared to ride the day before we hauled out. To add to the fun because it was a championship show I had entered the classes that earned points, so was riding two tests that I had never ridden before..

Madam was a little would up all weekend, and it was very hot, all made it challenging, on top of the bad prep. In the end I was delighted that she did so well, 3 tests on the Saturday, two different judges and we scored mid 60's on all of them. Sunday, two good solid tests, then we just ran out of steam on the last one, Oh well, it happens.

In the end we got three seconds and three thirds in our classes, but I was delighted that we managed to take the Reserve Champion at basic level.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582

Yay! Congrats to you two. You did awesome! Both of you are looking lovely.


----------



## carshon

Wow! All I can say is Wow! what an accomplishment - you coming back from a torn retina and Fergie doing all of those test. Congrats! I love your posts.


----------



## Golden Horse

Another weekend done, and one brought to you courtesy of Advil and T3's.......boy I hurt.

Friday night, warm ups, for some reason I had a return of the fear monkey it clamped itself to my back early in the day, and would not get off. I went down to the barn and just hung about helping with prep, and gradually the monkey let go, and then slipped off back to his cage. I hung about until a friend turned up, and we went down to practice together, and once I was on I felt so different. We did not have one spook, or mess up, but did have a 'moment' she hit the rough area by the gate, and went down nearly on her knees, I was able to sit back, lift and add leg and ride her out of it, without the nerves kicking in. By the time I said "Oh crap" we were going again.

The actual show was maybe a little disappointing, I was in the running for Reserve Champion for both High and Low Level, I always knew that High level would be a stretch, especially as we had to ride test 3 for it, but in the upside, we rode it really well on Saturday, gaining compliments from the Judge, scribe, and watchers, it scored a 62.647%, not fantastic, but liked the comment about harmony between horse and rider.

There was no outstanding test, but 5 scored in the 60's, just nice solid tests with good points and things to improve. The scoring was so close all weekend, it is nice to be so close, but at the same time a little frustrating that it is so near yet so far, if we could just score an extra point or two in our stretchy walk and trot, then we would be two times reserve..but we ended up missing out on both. The lady who beat me for the low level reserve had a fantastic day, she deserved her wins, riding a home bred mare, she has had quite the journey on her.

I was happy yesterday, the Level 1 test with all the loping, Fergie and I were getting disunited, she was getting anxious, so I just took her right back to the walk, gave her a pat, and then picked up the lope again, and she was so much better, we scored a 4 for breaking gait, but it was the right thing to do. Saturday I got a "tactfully ridden" which was nice, got a similar comment from another judge at the last show in this series.

LOL, I did win the Sportsmanship Award, which was really nice, and the brushes are lovely, so all in all not a bad weekend.


----------



## tinyliny

Good job! most people would have bailed after losing so much riding time due to the eye issue. Is your vision 100% back to normal?
Just out of curiosity, are T3's an over the counter med in Canada, or prescription? I know T1's are over the counter.


----------



## Golden Horse

tinyliny said:


> Good job! most people would have bailed after losing so much riding time due to the eye issue. Is your vision 100% back to normal?
> Just out of curiosity, are T3's an over the counter med in Canada, or prescription? I know T1's are over the counter.


T3's are very much a precribed med here, T1's over the counter, pharmacist can issue T2's, but need a doc for T3's. I was prescribed for my torn cartilage, and I am very stingy about when I take it....but 2 day shows, yup they are on the list....

Vision is not yet 100%, lots floaters in the right eye, and a 'greasy' film, keep wanting to clean my glasses, only when I do I remember it isn't the answer!

There is also the fact that my back seized last week, the Chiropractor did what he could, but told me to come back this week...I swear that getting older is not for the faint hearted.


----------



## tinyliny

Is it possible that you may have a cataract? my husband said that he had no idea that he had cataracts until the eye doc told him. So, after the surgery, he felt like things were so much clearer and whites were truly white. It made him realize that he'd been looking at the world through a yellowing haze for so long he did not realize it was not normal sight.


----------



## Golden Horse

tinyliny said:


> Is it possible that you may have a cataract? .


I have very small ones forming in both eyes, not causing any issues yet, that is a battle for the future. The eye surgeon checked it out thoroughly before he let me ride in the last big show, and chatting socially to another one, the 'debris' is normal, some may be absorbed, some will sink to the bottom of your eye, the rest I will have to learn to live with. The brain gets good at ignoring the clutter, but when you become aware of it, it is very annoying..

Now we have more show in the year, I cannot believe that we are looking at that already, how scary is that.

Yup one more show, in 3 weeks and counting, and how am I preparing? hopping around in a knee brace and using a cane, Bugrit, millennium hand an' shrimp..

So have trainer putting some time on her, and I am hoping to be back in the saddle on Tuesday, and if not *shrugs* still riding at provincials, just finding out the best way to make it happen.

Just some more pics from the last show...trying to get her to drop her bit....she was just standing head down relaxing, had to wait ages for her to go "oh yes, time to let go"
















and when I was given the Sportsmanship Prize......


----------



## Golden Horse

YEAH, managed to ride yesterday

BOOH, feeling it today...

I can do this...sometimes, no often it is nice to go back to walk trot, and fix stupid things. I have been trying to ride too deep into my corners, so yesterday was riding each corner as an arc of a 10m circle, so basic, so stupid, and SO successful, sometimes I wonder what the heck I have been missing! Next easy fix, madam has got good at working out that center line usually means halt, or maybe leg yield, so she has started backing off, so rode a lot of good strong forward center lines, and it got a lot better. 

Seems with riding, as so many areas of my life, I struggle for moderation, I'm an all or nothing kind of person, so trying to hit a nice curve, or a quiet conversation, without nagging, is always hard, but we are getting there. 

In the run up to Provincials I'm getting 6 rides put on her, two a week, to do some more lope work, I will stick to walk trot for a couple of rides, then go for full canter work after that, if the body is holding up OK.

Todays pic, little and large, I took Jazz the new little Welsh Pony out with Fergie, I think Fergie was trying to work out if she could eat it.


----------



## Golden Horse

I have decided Turmeric is great stuff, have thrown away the walking cane again, feel a lot better, YIPPEE. Had a good ride on her, first one inside for a while, but fall seems to have arrived here, so didn't feel like braving the cold, wind and threatened rain. I rode her in the Myler snaffle, and she was right back to gaping and yawing, even though I was riding her in it like I ride in the curb, so I think we will retire that back to my home collection. Once show season is done we might start trying other options and see if I can find something else she likes.

I am having A put some rides on her before Provincials, he is doing the lope work for me, and by all accounts Madam was a little put out at being asked to work yesterday! Also has a sad, because it is blanket time already! Lets hope she can make this one last a little while.


----------



## carshon

Gosh - she is just so pretty!


----------



## Golden Horse

ROCKSTAR, my mare is a rockstar....had such a good lesson today, I got nagged at, in the best possible way....I thought as I became better the nagging would lessen, in fact it just gets more nit picky..and I don't really mean nagging, I mean coaching, really I do..


Today's mantra, don't think it, just do it! Seems that my upward transitions have always been kind of two part, change of gait, then ask for energy...I had never realized that I was doing it, so really worked on doing it as one seamless action and WOW, what a difference, right from the first attempt she was right there, and so much energy, it's great. In fact today was all about energy in both up and down transitions, and she really started to feel like a different horse.....it's just so exciting.


----------



## Golden Horse

SO, I'll tell you just how good the ride was, it overshadowed the mounting experience.....parked her at the block, she stood like a rock, and I just went up the steps, 1,2,3 and foot in stirrup 4 and ON...I thought that was going to be the highlight of the ride, it is 4 YEARS since I have not had to have a debate, or a pause, or a double check that everything was right. First time since my accident that I didn't have to think about...yup that was one HECK of a ride today.


----------



## Golden Horse

We were at Provincial Championships this last weekend, so delighted I made a new thread http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/i-danced-diva-778290/#post1970339842


----------



## Golden Horse

Today was a little bit special, see it seems that Fergie and I did a little better than just Basic Level Champions, turns out we were Western Dressage Division champs









It was a total shock, but so delighted! It also looks like we finished in the top 20 for Basic and top 10 for First Level in Canada......the pressure is on for next year!


----------



## anndankev

Geez-ola !! And I bet it is sparkly when a light shines on it.

You certainly earned this, I'm thrilled for you.


----------



## knightrider

Congratulations! So happy for you!


----------



## carshon

Where is the "Love" button. Congratulations what a fantastic surprise!


----------



## Golden Horse

anndankev said:


> Geez-ola !! And I bet it is sparkly when a light shines on it.
> 
> You certainly earned this, I'm thrilled for you.


Lol it's living in it's box right now, need to clean off some junk from my shelves so it can be seen if I put it out


----------



## anndankev

It needs to go in a window sill. A sunny one.


----------



## Golden Horse

anndankev said:


> It needs to go in a window sill. A sunny one.


:rofl::rofl::rofl: You know those annoying threads where you try your best to help someone, and all they can do is make excuses as to why they can't do anything???

About window sills, see they don't belong to me, they belong to Achmed










So do the stairs, the dogs bed, the laundry basket...I would have to ask permission to use a sill!


----------



## anndankev

Okay, case closed. (He might put a scratch on it.) LOL


----------



## Golden Horse

Awww, look what I got sent today....Fergie as a 2 year old, and in her previous career

















Wasn't she cute?


----------



## Courageous

It took me a while but I finally read through this all and have caught up! I am so happy for you and Fergie!! You have truly been an inspiration for me, promoting me to never give up! I am a bit new to riding so your progress has really been encouraging! Fergie is really good looking as well!!


----------



## PoptartShop

Congratulations!!!  You have totally earned it! So happy for you guys. & Fergie was super cute (and still is, even cuter now!). 
That's great!!! YAY for you & Fergie!! You guys make such a great team.


----------



## Golden Horse

Courageous said:


> It took me a while but I finally read through this all and have caught up! I am so happy for you and Fergie!! You have truly been an inspiration for me, promoting me to never give up! I am a bit new to riding so your progress has really been encouraging! Fergie is really good looking as well!!


So glad you managed to get through it all, and very happy that it has inspired you, never ever give up, and take the positive from everything.

Now here are some pics that a friends young son took at the show, some I like, some I see why my trainer is yelling at me still! but Fergie looks pretty


----------



## carshon

She certainly is Fergi-licious!


----------



## Golden Horse

carshon said:


> She certainly is Fergi-licious!


:rofl::rofl: She may, or may not, be called that some of the time, or fatty, or you miserable lady dog! especially when she ruins yet another blanket.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

Oh WOW @Golden Horse how awesome!! You and Fergie have come so far!! I remember when you were still deciding whether or not she was the horse for you and you say that you have had her FOUR YEARs. That is so scary!!!! I have been here this long lol.

Awesome to see you still showing and doing so well. You EARNED those prizes, you did all the work, you didn't go into the showring with a push-button horse, you polished every step. CONGRATULATIONS :cheers:


----------



## Golden Horse

ShirtHotTeez said:


> Oh WOW @Golden Horse how awesome!! You and Fergie have come so far!! I remember when you were still deciding whether or not she was the horse for you and you say that you have had her FOUR YEARs. That is so scary!!!! I have been here this long lol.
> 
> Awesome to see you still showing and doing so well. You EARNED those prizes, you did all the work, you didn't go into the showring with a push-button horse, you polished every step. CONGRATULATIONS :cheers:



It’s four years since I got back in the saddle after my accident, i’ve Only had Fergie for two, first year just trying to get to know her, this last year, well a big difference.


----------



## Golden Horse

So life has been throwing all sorts of poop my way, so have only had a very few rides since Provincials. The best one was when I was doing counted step transitions...10 of walk, 8 trot, halt, 15 trot and so on..had a real light bulb moment doing that, and got some really sharp transitions...



Well I WAS going to ride today, only when we had finished the barn meeting it was blowing the best part of a gale and snowing, so I either whimped out, or as I prefer to describe it, made a sensible decision not to ride today...instead we did ground work...got a few very short videos for you..


First I didn't realize that she had never met the scary 'bag on a stick' until I moved it...so we worked on that, have a before 








and after video..








Then some straight lunging, just because she is pretty








Then the highlight of the day! I didn't know if she would do it...


----------



## Tazzie

Awwww! Look at her following you! She's so pretty! I did laugh at the second bag video. She's clearly giving you a mare glare like "I love you, my stupid human." Not I hate you, but this is silly lol


----------



## Golden Horse

Lol @Tazzie it’s a look we see often, “you stupid human”


----------



## PoptartShop

She's so darn pretty!!!  Sooo cute! Love how she follows you!


----------



## horseluvr2524

Wow! I've done all _kinds_ of things at liberty with my horse. But I never could get her to step over something she could just go around. She'd let me walk over it, give me a look of "why would you do that? just go around like this" and walk around it and over to me. :rofl:


----------



## Golden Horse

This week I was data gathering, I had to enter show scores, placings and costs for the chance of gaining some grant money, I must admit it was a little shocking to write all the figures down....will be even worse next year, to avoid having to do all this last minute, I will have to collate everything as we go on.


But as part of checking placings I had to check my ribbons, and WOW, very pleased with the year...

















Of course ribbons are only a small part of the thing, every show we had a 'non ribbon' victory, and the feelings that those moments gave me will last after the ribbons fade.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

@Golden Horse loved the videos. In the first one looks like she is saying 'MOM! WHAT ARE YOU DOING? ITS SCARY BUT I DON"T THINK YOU WILL HURT ME!'

She is beautiful. Just imagine, you nearly didn't get her!!
@Spanish Rider sounds like you are going through a tough time. Kia Kaha (be strong) and just take things as you are able, slow and easy is fine. Join in on the 'confession time' thread where we just chat about whatever is on our mind, with the odd confession! It is well along so don't expect to read from the start just a page or so back and join in. Pneumonia takes quite a while to shake off properly so b kind to yourself. There are some really bad flu bugs around at the moment which take a long time to beat as well.

Spain! sounds like dreamland to me!!
Welcome


----------



## Spanish Rider

*SirtHotTeez,*

New Zealand sounds like dreamland to me, too! Thank you for your words.


----------



## Tazzie

I'm so excited for you @Golden Horse! Those are some well deserved placings, but man you ripped down some serious walls this year! So proud of you!

As for writing it all down, I had that same issue my first year showing through my incentive fund. Now I start writing costs down for shows as soon as I send in my entry fee! You'll get a good handle on it  it does suck the first year though!


----------



## PoptartShop

That is great!  You deserved those ribbons and placings!


----------



## Golden Horse

Where to start...back at the beginning I guess....had a few issues to overcome, in my head, and in my body, so we start building again. 

We are AGAIN starting at the walk and jog, but at a completely different level to where we have been before, NO gimmes, no being treated like a special case, now everything has to be right! So starting with the quality of the walk, I have been walking her to fast, so now we are slowing a little, but asking for some collection, WOW that feels different, start lifting with my pelvis, core and leg on, and just feeling that lift behind the saddle..we are working up the amount of steps that I am fit enough to ask of her, and that she can give, but it is an exciting start.

It's also no stirrup November, this is the first time I have ever joined in, so dropping my stirrups for a time every ride, which is undoubtedly good for me, but is also killing me, later in the day. I have managed a 20m circle at rising trot, no stirrups, not to shabby for a western rider who usually sits. Last lesson it was riding figure 8's at the jog, great for balance. Spending a lot of time again improving the quality of the walk and trot and the bend...feels great.

In the middle of it Fergies new bit arrived, and with trepidation I tried it out, she seemed to like it, but I was worried that her head was getting kind of low again. When I used it in a lesson Coach just laughed and pointed out that I was backing off on contact with her, and that is what she was looking for, added just a fraction and she was back in a nice shape. 

So things are good, now just 2 weeks away from seeing the surgeon, at last, so will be able to plan what is happening and when to fix it.

Meantime, here she is in her Dragon Bit, now she is happy with it, I will change it onto her normal headstall, my coach said "that one is plain" had to ask if that was a compliment or not..it wasn't she likes her in something a bit fancier. Now I'm planning a new safety vest cover for next season, themed to match the bit!


----------



## Golden Horse

In my defense, I can be slow on the uptake....my friends and relatives know this....

I had a great lesson yesterday, probably the best ever, combination of The Dragon Bit, and riding a lot better, I felt Fergie carrying her front and lifting through the back....both amazing feelings. It's shocking how having your hands consistently where coach wants them, instead if a couple of inches away where I want them, makes a difference...It was kind of amazing.

Then we moved on to coach taking my dressage whip away, and her being in charge of it, while we worked on madam keeping forward if I just had my leg resting, rather than asking...it was actually quite a big step, especially as I had to use just body and seat to stop her taking off at high speed. It was interesting, enlightening.....GREAT...

When I went to untack, got her to drop her bit, and there is what looks like a huge great sore on her lip, AGHHH, must be her new bit rubbing!

No, no that's not it, now it looks like thick blood tinged pus.....must be a bad tooth, but how could she ride so nicely?

PANIC, call coach...

Who asked the simple question, "did you give her a treat before you rode?"

"Well yes I did" pulls pinkish color apple cube treats out of pocket..

"Yeah, I thought so, I saw it when you were riding....what you have there is really dense foam, where she was mouthing on her bit, and relaxing, tinged with apple cube!!!


----------



## carshon

@Goldenhorse the treat thing happens to my hubby all of the time. The first time his trainer nearly had a coronary and came running at him during the lesson. Scared hubby and his horse who shied away. Trainer thought hubby had put the bit under her tongue and that she has really damaged her tongue and was bleeding profusely - nope apple treat and a horse who worries her bit a lot so red drool foam all over her mouth and lips. So now we have green treats (hubby likes to give treats to his mare - and its his horse so why not!)


----------



## Golden Horse

Lol @carshon, I'm glad it isn't just me...this was just so odd, I've had her with a little lipstick before but this was so thick, dense, and a lot of it...So excited for tomorrow, and all the tomorrows to try and get that feeling, and that reaction again


----------



## Golden Horse

So yesterday we JUMPED!

OK we nearly jumped...

Well OK we were working on trot poles, and one had standards each side and as coach says she got "light in front"









Another great ride, definitely have taken a few more steps forward, really getting her so soft, and giving, it is an awesome feeling.....

Played with my headstall, the throatlash always annoyed me because it was just a fraction short, so I made a new one out of an old neck strap from a running martingale, and also have set up the curb on the Dragon Bit, so it is a leather curb, mounted on two curb links each end, I think NOW we have it. All that is left is to wait until my vinegaroon mix is ready, and we'll see if I can blacken the whole thing with that. Not sure it will work on previously dyed leather, but nothing lost be trying.

Back to the riding, I swear that I can feel her being 'wet' in the mouth, rather than dry, she just feels so different it is unbelievable. The pole exercise we were doing, she kept her head steady, no coming up, or diving down, she just carries herself nicely, and I'm finding her trot a lot harder to sit to, she has so much 'oomph' coming from behind the saddle it has got a lot 'bigger'.

The view from the saddle, and after our ride..


----------



## Administrator

I will do a thread rebuild and hopefully, the post will appear.
Give it some for it to kick in.

Best regards,

Ed


----------



## Golden Horse

Admin_Yungster said:


> I will do a thread rebuild and hopefully, the post will appear.
> Give it some for it to kick in.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Ed


Thank you


----------



## Golden Horse

here we go 

*New* 2018 starts here..

Fergie was meant to have been getting training rides while I was away in the UK, only a training horse piled the trainer into the side of the barn and damaged him, then when he recovered the deep freeze had arrived, so she didn't get many rides. I of course came back from the UK with some kind of flu, which has settled on my chest, as it does every year. I did manage to get out on Tuesday, buy coach listened to my coughing, hacking and looked at the sweat dripping off me, just bringing Fergie in... and suggested that we get the trainer to ride her.

I was interesting watching, especially when madam suddenly noticed a sheet of liner plastic was falling off the wall...she did not take well to that, took him quite a while before she would ride past quietly. She is looking so nice at times, but still needs to be consistent in her self carriage, but what a difference. I got to jump on for 5 minutes at the end, I could get used to jumping on a horse who is warmed up and ready to work, and have a pre warmed saddle to sit in. Just that 5 mins made me smile so much, it was just like the first time I rode her, that walk is so NICE, just love being up there. I can't wait and get fit and really get started on this years journey.

I have all my memberships renewed, had to chuckle, I applied for a grant from the Provincial Association, got awarded $100, spent $109 with them yesterday renewing membership, nominating for Heritage Cup, and insurance..but I was actually pleased to get it, every little helps right?

So this year we are all about Level 1, I think we have made some breakthroughs, coach seems to think so, we did agree that I would ride Basic and 1 this year, now she is mumbling about aiming to move up to 2 during the season...we will see.

What else? Well I am very excited that I am getting some custom embroidery done for my show vest this year, just waiting on some quotes, to see if I need to sell just one kidney, or possibly a eye or something to pay for it!

Here is madam expressing her feelings about having to work after time off.


----------



## PoptartShop

Awwww, that is a really great feeling! 
So happy to see what 2018 has in store for you guys. You really make a great pair.  LOL I love her facial expressions. She holds nothing back. She has that sass. :lol:
Every little bit definitely helps! Glad you got the renewals done! Yay!
I hope you are starting to feel better too. Ugh, it has definitely been an icky winter. :sad:
& the custom embroidery will look so nice. So exciting!


----------



## Golden Horse

2018 came to a crashing halt, well half halt yesterday, instead of riding in my mini clinic....i was doing this











In hospital, thinking well seems I was ill after all....turns out that it is not a good thing not to be able to breathe, so a short visit to ER, a couple of rounds on the nebulizer with two different meds, then sent home with 2 inhalers, steroids and antibiotics....and instructions to rest.....

So new plan, get me fit, while someone else rides Fergie......hopefully in a week all will be well......


----------



## Fimargue

Oh no. This is definitely not how the year should start. :-(

Wishing you a fast recovery!


----------



## Golden Horse

Fimargue said:


> Oh no. This is definitely not how the year should start. :-(
> 
> Wishing you a fast recovery!


No its not, but I guess it is a good a time as any, get fit THEN start work.


----------



## egrogan

Yes, sorry to hear this! Here’s to a speedy recovery.


----------



## PoptartShop

Oh no! I hope you feel better soon. :sad: Take care of yourself, rest. *hugs* Hoping for a smooth speedy recovery!


----------



## carshon

Sending healing thoughts! Get this out of the way and make the rest of 2018 spectacular!


----------



## ChasingDreams

Healing thoughts from me as well. A bummer that you are out of commission, but it sounds like you are well-equipped for a smooth recovery.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Golden Horse

Getting old isn't for whimps, you don't bounce back like you used to......even the smallest amount of exercise is sending me into a coughing sweating not pretty looking thing.....

But this came today, made me feel better!


----------



## Golden Horse

Well, 2018 is now under way, and a mixed bag it is..

Saturday was the session with the sports psychologist, very interesting gave the whole team a lot to think about, but for me it made me think about my inner dialogue with myself, and then how Fergie receives that message. Lots of work to do on positive thinking, I mean I know it for stopping her spooking, but also for believing in her, and my ability to perform...hopefully it will stop me micro managing her at shows.

Sunday, my first real ride in 6 whole weeks, still not 100% could ride for a while, then had to peel off and walk on a long rein and recover my breath. Seeing as it was cold and i was limited we concentrated just on transitions, walk - halt - jog in lots of variations, then some lengthening of the trot..lots and lots and LOTS of half halts, and then some more..

First thing I noticed though, I have had a month of training put on her, and it is like riding a different horse, she seems to have more buttons installed, and I have to be careful what I ask for, certainly a great advert for getting lessons when you have had a horse in training. Overall it was a great start, loved riding her, loved the way she feels - instruction of the day "soft elbows"

The big downer, my knee has been doing so well, and it felt fine when I was riding, but later on it started to really hurt...hope that is doesn't happen every time. This is how she looked after the lesson...


----------



## carshon

So happy that you got on! Still waiting for my first ride of 2018 - wonky weather! Hope your knee sorts itself out!


----------



## Golden Horse

carshon said:


> So happy that you got on! Still waiting for my first ride of 2018 - wonky weather! Hope your knee sorts itself out!


Meant to be riding today but we had a freezing rain storm this morning, and we have a wind warning issued, they thought of fighting ****ty roads, to ride Fergie in a tin building getting battered by a gale.......think I'll catch up on my laundry instead.


----------



## PoptartShop

That sounds like a good plan. Positive thinking.
Aww, I'm glad you got to ride finally.  Bet it felt great being back in the saddle on your girl! Yay for foam!! Looks like she put some work in! 

The weather is just horrible. Snowy/rainy here too, not fun. Not to mention, super muddy from the rain Sunday. I'm over it.


----------



## Golden Horse

February has been frustrating so far, SO COLD, and the couple of days it warmed up we had freezing rain and snow, so all in all I haven't done much!

We have had a couple of short lessons, working yet again on transitions, 100's of transitions, another 100 half halts, getting lectured on every part of my body and position...I love winter boot camp!! So many things are just making more sense, soft hands NOT soft hands, firm hands, as in holding reins firmly..but soft elbows and shoulders...how to have relaxed body, but still be using it... Lol, lots of lectures about doing a transition THEN thinking about the quality of the gait...NO, need to be sharp on the transition to what you need... We have had some great lengthening work, walk and jog is going well, still need to nail lengthening and shortening the lope....2 show entries in, two with spots reserved.....please heat up weather.

Some random shots of her.....yesterday she was practicing standing still, was so pleased with her, ground tied her in the aisle, went to the food room to collect her supper, and she was waiting right where I left her...good girl. All the more surprising seeing there is a new horse eating monster at the barn.


----------



## carshon

Can I ask about her bridle? I have a new black saddle and want a black bridle. My horse is black so I need some "bling" and Fergie's bridle is gorgeous!


And the pig! Oi! We had one loose in the neighborhood and one of my horses (the most docile one) tried to stomp it to death.


----------



## Golden Horse

carshon said:


> Can I ask about her bridle? I have a new black saddle and want a black bridle. My horse is black so I need some "bling" and Fergie's bridle is gorgeous!


It's one I bought at an auction years ago...looked like this when I bought it.










Over the last little while it has been going a little brown again, and isn't the best quality so hard to dye...but having bought a breast collar that matches, I'm making the best of it..including changing out the throatlash, it was too tight, so now it's made out of a neck strap from a running martingale. 

The browband was too tight so I've just made it longer! 

The nearest you will get is a Weaver Back in Black headstall...https://www.statelinetack.com/item/weaver-back-in-black-browband-headstall/E003982/ so tempted to get one, but then I would be trying to make that browband bigger, and that one looks complicated!


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

She is beautiful... but definitely a mare! ;-) She reminds me of Blue!

I confess I didn't read the whole journal, but I'm finally subbing and gonna stay here! ;-)


----------



## Golden Horse

JoBlueQuarter said:


> She is beautiful... but definitely a mare! ;-) She reminds me of Blue!
> 
> I confess I didn't read the whole journal, but I'm finally subbing and gonna stay here! ;-)


LOL it is a long journal now...2 years and one heck of a journey! and yes she is all mare:rofl:


----------



## Golden Horse

Well it feels like it is time to move on, Fergie and I have made huge strides recently, so have started a new journal here, http://www.horseforum.com/member-journals/fergie-journeying-2nd-787741/#post1970499931 to follow the ‘new journey’


----------



## jaydee

Journal closed at the request of the owner.
Link in #273 (above) to the new Journal and the continuation of her journey


----------

